# Raidermans OG KUSH,OG KUSH #18,KUSHBERRY 20 plants



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2009)

bot a pac of og kush ,og kush 18 and kushberry. doing all 18 seeds and the attitudes freebies, blue widow and white widow.under 600 watt air cooled light . heres the start.placed the seedlings in a dome , seedling mix with olivias seedling nute under a temp. controlled heat matt.


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 4, 2009)

i smoked the og kush in amsterdam about a month ago. very strong high. lasted very long. felt like a 50\50 sativa-indica stone.

you got some choice genetics going. subscribed!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> i smoked the og kush in amsterdam about a month ago. very strong high. lasted very long. felt like a 50\50 sativa-indica stone.
> 
> you got some choice genetics going. subscribed!


 sounds like wat i need,lol.thier already breakin ground in 2 days a few.so far so good.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2009)

threee days and 16 out of 20 have broke ground.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2009)

sounding good raider.these babies should be blastin off nicely.I want to see how this kush grow does.


----------



## protopipe1 (Aug 8, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sounding good raider.these babies should be blastin off nicely.I want to see how this kush grow does.


Sounds great r. Ain't it great when they all are vigorous from the start, makes for no worries! I will be watchin', bro'! pro


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 8, 2009)

raiderman said:


> bot a pac of og kush ,og kush 18 and kushberry. doing all 18 seeds and the attitudes freebies, blue widow and white widow.under 600 watt air cooled light . heres the start.placed the seedlings in a dome , seedling mix with olivias seedling nute under a temp. controlled heat matt.


 
Im almost done with my Kushberry .. GL on this grow Raiderman


----------



## tea tree (Aug 8, 2009)

good luck man. I am growing the og kush 18 from you know who and I am pleased so far. I am a couple of weeks into veg and after seeing her lankiness start to evidencde itself I decided to full on lst her out. The lemon smell on her is exactly like they say, pinesol or a diesel like chem smell to it. Better than the nl smell.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2009)

thanx guys . everything broke ground ,but 2 og kush act like they may not germ,but we'll see.so far tho. 18 plants .15 done been transpanted put under 250 MH.till these BB near a week,then we'll puttem under the 600 after i wipe it down.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx guys . everything broke ground ,but 2 og kush act like they may not germ,but we'll see.so far tho. 18 plants .15 done been transpanted put under 250 MH.till these BB near a week,then we'll puttem under the 600 after i wipe it down.


well here yhey are under the 250 till this time next week, then i'm gonna transplant and vegem a bit longer than normal,30 dys at least.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Aug 10, 2009)

raiderman said:


> well here yhey are under the 250 till this time next week, then i'm gonna transplant and vegem a bit longer than normal,30 dys at least.


nice another raider grow!
time to get high and look bud porn
rep subcr.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 11, 2009)

I am super curious to see how those OG kush plants turn out... i assume u can only get them as fem seeds right? due to the fact that for a long time it was clone only?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

phatlip said:


> I am super curious to see how those OG kush plants turn out... i assume u can only get them as fem seeds right? due to the fact that for a long time it was clone only?


 yea i know,but i have some bluemoonshine pollen put bak and if its still goodwen these flower ,i'll pollenate or this querkle or purple wreck pollen i also have a vail.i'm also doin a full blowed out purple grow currently also.thanx bro.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 11, 2009)

damn raider, you must have a huge house!! i'm so envious...this grow in a seperate room you got?? i love it and of course i'm subcribed...i just saw attitude raised the price on the og #18, damn, i should've bought it weeks ago...happy growing...


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> damn raider, you must have a huge house!! i'm so envious...this grow in a seperate room you got?? i love it and of course i'm subcribed...i just saw attitude raised the price on the og #18, damn, i should've bought it weeks ago...happy growing...
> 
> 
> gkn


 yea i have three rooms with lite. 1 veging lite , 2 flwering lites.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 11, 2009)

Ya man im def subscribed bro... OG kush is one of my absolute favorite herbs... kinda low yield but some of the illest herb on the planet!! I will be checkin back often to see the progress... I just started some White widow and the purps im wait exited about the purps especially... Are u growin the purps in your purple grow?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

phatlip said:


> Ya man im def subscribed bro... OG kush is one of my absolute favorite herbs... kinda low yield but some of the illest herb on the planet!! I will be checkin back often to see the progress... I just started some White widow and the purps im wait exited about the purps especially... Are u growin the purps in your purple grow?


 are yu doin the bc purps.are they good and white widow.i love white widow
.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 12, 2009)

Ya the BC purps... I started a thread so check it out... I just started them so they are still babies but depending on how i well they turn out i think i may cross them... 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/225743-white-widow-purps-pics-posted.html


----------



## Cheese101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Raider Nice Wrk Man I Wanted Ask Ya A Little Q's Do You Think 1 T5HO For 4 Clones To Sit And Wait Will Be Anuff Only Ive Had Some Heat Issues In My Little Tent


----------



## Cheese101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Cheese101 said:


> Raider Nice Wrk Man I Wanted Ask Ya A Little Q's Do You Think 1 T5HO For 4 Clones To Sit And Wait Will Be Anuff Only Ive Had Some Heat Issues In My Little Tent


 Yo I Cool Now Mate I Figure Bout 600 - 700 Lumens Should Hold Em Ther


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 13, 2009)

lookin good raiderman i wanted to get some og 18 myself ill be ridin wit ya!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 13, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good raiderman i wanted to get some og 18 myself ill be ridin wit ya!


 thanx for stoppin by.all the plants are under 600 watt lite and ready.theyll takeoff now.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 13, 2009)

soon as i move i gotta get me some beans and mh for veg to go wit my 600hps in flower. keep doin ya thing!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2009)

everything is under the 600 and thier off.thier only 12 days old but were gettin there. we have 16 to work with.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2009)

well heres the whole settup.so good so far. may do these 16 in 3.5 gallon buckets to get some real good size buds. veging these at least 3 to 4 weex.and heres the nutrients in order.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Aug 15, 2009)

raiderman said:


> well heres the whole settup.so good so far. may do these 16 in 3.5 gallon buckets to get some real good size buds. veging these at least 3 to 4 weex.and heres the nutrients in order.


you might have said it b4 in a previous post but how much did all that run you?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2009)

The Cheese Is Dank said:


> you might have said it b4 in a previous post but how much did all that run you?


hard to say.an ac that size could keep the room cool with maybe 4 lights total.ac was 329.00.light settup 400 with the hortilux bulb,poly wrap paper 75.00 made my own type tent in the garage.door was broke so mounted the ac in it.sqirrel fan 100. fan 35.00 ,vortex fan and ducting 150. i run 2 flower rooms with 600s and hortilux bulbs. and a 250mh hps convers ion for veging but need a 400 at least.and ozone generators 90.00 each.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2009)

i was lookin at og raskels stuff and may do a full grow of his stuff.stuff looks sik.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 15, 2009)

here I am of course.... watchin your grows getting baked with a grin ear to ear....


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 15, 2009)

i used pretty much the same nutes my first go round but i made alot of newbie mistakes over feeding and what not im using advanced nutes now and they work good but they are pricey as hell! your girls look great so i might have to give foxfarm another shot!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i used pretty much the same nutes my first go round but i made alot of newbie mistakes over feeding and what not im using advanced nutes now and they work good but they are pricey as hell! your girls look great so i might have to give foxfarm another shot!


 i'll be using them with the sugar daddy this round. i guess we'll do 16- 3.5 gallon buckets.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> here I am of course.... watchin your grows getting baked with a grin ear to ear....


 welcome aboard. lol yea, i'm sitting here smoking a pile of THC powder, fkin trippy.


----------



## kred (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey raiderman I was reading one of your posts in another thread and I am pretty sure that we are from the same town. I am on my first grow not nearly as great as yours but it's good to know that there's others in the area with like hobbies. Good growin man. Guns Up


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe ,maybe not .i'm not tellin.lol.the plants lookin good.got 3 not sure if thier gonna thrive or not. i should not have transplanted so early.i know thats wy.ones a freeebie the other 2 are kushberry. but all the others lookin good at two weex.hope they regain some strength as the container dries out more.maybe that will help.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

looks like its gonna be 13 plants i guess in all .we'll transplan to 3.5 gal. buckets nex week. all the og 18 are prtfect no flaw.3 og kush are lookin well 4 kushberries are doin ns. and the blue widow freebie looks good.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

sounds good...... wish we could work together..... you stay on top of it


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> sounds good...... wish we could work together..... you stay on top of it


 thanx, yea honestly i could run a decent size op.i'm one of those busy bodies ,gotta be doin somethin most of the time.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx, yea honestly i could run a decent size op.i'm one of those busy bodies ,gotta be doin somethin most of the time.


Me too...... Most of the time  ..... gotta take those breaks  .......keep it up anyways....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

raiderman said:


> well here yhey are under the 250 till this time next week, then i'm gonna transplant and vegem a bit longer than normal,30 dys at least.


 here they are at 17 days old. thier gettin there. wen the containers get ready for thier nex watering i'll put them in the 3.5 gallon buckets and vegem more . i want to keep the og kush,og kush 18 and maybe a kushberry goin steady even if its a a few here and there.but depends on the quality also mainly.


----------



## protopipe1 (Aug 20, 2009)

raiderman said:


> here they are at 17 days old. thier gettin there. wen the containers get ready for thier nex watering i'll put them in the 3.5 gallon buckets and vegem more . i want to keep the og kush,og kush 18 and maybe a kushberry goin steady even if its a a few here and there.but depends on the quality also mainly.


They look healthy and you will do em right, bro'! I just ordered OG Kush #18, and X 18, so I will be doin' my gj with Connie Chung, and the 2 new strains. Hope you are good r-man. Time 2 puff! I pass to you! pro


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

protopipe1 said:


> They look healthy and you will do em right, bro'! I just ordered OG Kush #18, and X 18, so I will be doin' my gj with Connie Chung, and the 2 new strains. Hope you are good r-man. Time 2 puff! I pass to you! pro


 thanx, yea the 18s the beauties overall .


----------



## protopipe1 (Aug 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx, yea the 18s the beauties overall .


Hey man, thanks for the info, I will start my gj in about 6 weeks, bro'! Hope your stayin' cool, there in Texas! pro


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2009)

protopipe1 said:


> Hey man, thanks for the info, I will start my gj in about 6 weeks, bro'! Hope your stayin' cool, there in Texas! pro


heres the plants transplanted 5 today this a real good mix and nute program in order,using med. strength,flushing with ro water every other watering.will be ordering a 1000 watt hps for this garage and move this 600 to a small bedroom within 6 weex.i want that hydro farm. i can keep it cool in this room easily.... as soon as these others dry out more i'll transplnt.raider.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 24, 2009)

looking Good! i got some new pics up of my girls... let me know if u can tell the difference yet... purps and WW... how often do u fertilize? i dont know if its ur camera ofr if ur leaves are super dark green due to lots of N... maybe even the strain?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2009)

where they at.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2009)

i saw where the attitude run out of that ogkush 18 .may not be no more.i'll keep one of these cloned.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 25, 2009)

raiderman said:


> where they at.


 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/225743-white-widow-purps-pics-posted.html


----------



## jrk152 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking good man.. subscribed. You said you'll veg for 3-4 weeks, how much longer do you reckon now? My grow is at about the same stage, I'm probably going another week before puttin them into 12/12.. check it out in my sig 
are you going to be doing any training on them?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2009)

jrk152 said:


> Looking good man.. subscribed. You said you'll veg for 3-4 weeks, how much longer do you reckon now? My grow is at about the same stage, I'm probably going another week before puttin them into 12/12.. check it out in my sig
> are you going to be doing any training on them?


that usually means about 10 to 12 inches tall,then over the course of two more months flowering maybe 3 fters who knows,lol,i wanth e most of this.and i'm gonna be cloning as well.keep the 18th goin.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> that usually means about 10 to 12 inches tall,then over the course of two more months flowering maybe 3 fters who knows,lol,i wanth e most of this.and i'm gonna be cloning as well.keep the 18th goin.


 they all got transplanted ,here the girls,


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

............ looking good, what size pots?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

3.5 gallon buckets.i want some big og kush and 18 .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

oh yeah... they will get big in those..... end up with some 4 ft plants if ya wants


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

its pics like that which makes me so excited to get my indoor back up and running....


God I need to get some BM seeds!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> its pics like that which makes me so excited to get my indoor back up and running....
> 
> 
> God I need to get some BM seeds!!!!


 i posted this wrong spot going to replace ,sorry.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

those are BM though right??


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> those are BM though right??


 purple wrecks,qerkle,bm. a mix of the whole.6-bm, 7 querkle ,3 purple wrecks here.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought so.

My wife wants to go visit you just because of the BM! Its her favorite

...... sigh..... she loves to spend money......


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I thought so.
> 
> My wife wants to go visit you just because of the BM! Its her favorite
> 
> ...... sigh..... she loves to spend money......


 spend it and wen the corn goes to market payoff the cc,lol.i'm still not real certain yet wether bm pollen was good.i pollenated two bm yesterday, i'll see. if they do gimme wat ineed and afew extra i'll pm yu.


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 28, 2009)

great strains and a nice setup man ill definately be checking this out


----------



## theycallmeoj (Aug 28, 2009)

Great smoke choices. I'm getting ready to fire up a bowl of the OG Kush myself. I'm subscribed. I'm really curious to see how the Kushberry comes out. Good looking setup as well.

Good luck with the grow and happy toking.


----------



## smith bagley (Aug 29, 2009)

scribed, I like your style... truly inspiring keep it up!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2009)

i thot i'd veg these till the 31st and start flowering on the first .i'm hoping for some real stuff.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 29, 2009)

I have 12 of the #18. Growing out 7 dj short trueblueberry
just germed 10 femmed super lemon haze. 
Subscribed


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> I have 12 of the #18. Growing out 7 dj short trueblueberry
> just germed 10 femmed super lemon haze.
> Subscribed


 that sounds sweet. i jus ordered a pac dj short grape krush and bluemoonshine yesterday ,gonna germ them as soon as they get here.


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 30, 2009)

Great genetics


----------



## dankguy123 (Aug 31, 2009)

hey im new here, anyways good luck raiderman on those varieties you got. Anxious too see the results on those #18 as I have seeds of it aswell.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2009)

dankguy123 said:


> hey im new here, anyways good luck raiderman on those varieties you got. Anxious too see the results on those #18 as I have seeds of it aswell.


 i noticed the run out of the 18 . it may not come bak.so i'll keepa couple clones goin,but after this og kush gro. i want this room full of grape krush and bluemoonshine clones fro the other gro room.


----------



## dankguy123 (Aug 31, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i noticed the run out of the 18 . it may not come bak.so i'll keepa couple clones goin,but after this og kush gro. i want this room full of grape krush and bluemoonshine clones fro the other gro room.


How do your og kush #18 smell like ? DO they smell yet? I also noticed that they were out of stock so I will be keeping clones of it aswell . Grape Krush and bluemoonshine are the best cant imagine a room full of beauties.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2009)

dankguy123 said:


> How do your og kush #18 smell like ? DO they smell yet? I also noticed that they were out of stock so I will be keeping clones of it aswell . Grape Krush and bluemoonshine are the best cant imagine a room full of beauties.


yea i'll keep them around awhile,cloning clones,lol,watever it takes to keeper alive,lol.heres the white room .og hush 18 pic.i jus watered a few this morning they may seem a bit droopy now.


----------



## dankguy123 (Aug 31, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea i'll keep them around awhile,cloning clones,lol,watever it takes to keeper alive,lol.heres the white room .og hush 18 pic.i jus watered a few this morning they may seem a bit droopy now.


They look healthy mate your doing great. . Are those autoflowering plants I see on the left?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2009)

thanx,,the other two are from another over crowded flower room.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 31, 2009)

lookin good my dude! im so pissed when i finally got the $ to get the og18 they sold out


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good my dude! im so pissed when i finally got the $ to get the og18 they sold out


 i saw that , i wonder if will ever be available again,thry restocked the grape krush and i ordered the same day and they ran out the nex,lol.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 31, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i saw that , i wonder if will ever be available again,thry restocked the grape krush and i ordered the same day and they ran out the nex,lol.


i watched that happen too lol i had it all mapped out first i move to my new spot then get beans now im in my new spot and half of the seeds i wanted are sold out! its a conspiracy LMAO


----------



## dagobaker (Aug 31, 2009)

They said they were limited stock. I grabbed 2-6 packs a month ago on a discount.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> They said they were limited stock. I grabbed 2-6 packs a month ago on a discount.


 ii'm 30 day veg. and going into flower yesterday.he plant is so shiny green it looks like a plastic plant . ina 4 o5 more days i'll take clones,, chutes are stickin out and growin good we'll do 6 18s and a couple kb.. because thiese grape krush clones will be maainly fillin the atea, but i'll see to it theres some 18s in there to.


----------



## jrk152 (Sep 1, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ii'm 30 day veg. and going into flower yesterday.he plant is so shiny green it looks like a plastic plant . ina 4 o5 more days i'll take clones,, chutes are stickin out and growin good we'll do 6 18s and a couple kb.. because thiese grape krush clones will be maainly fillin the atea, but i'll see to it theres some 18s in there to.


I just put my whole lot into 12/12 yesterday too but mine weren't vegged as long as yours, maybe a week or three behind lol
should be interesting to compare bud formation tho


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2009)

i been flowering from seeds lately and does as good from wat i see,but i needed clones and since i'm doin them in 3.5 gallon buckets a bit more veg time is needed.yu can clone even if theres a few flowers on them ,will root as qick,but takes a week or 2 to transition to veg state again.i'd root it and continue flowering,,ive done it before except continuing flowering with a flower taken clone.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 1, 2009)

Growing seems to b very addicitive $


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> Growing seems to b very addicitive $


 yea , amazing plant .addictive ,lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea , amazing plant .addictive ,lol.


 Hi Raiderman! Growing is totally addictive!! I am just about to crop some OG Kush and have a few more just put into flower (about 2 weeks now) Are your OG's also stretching? They seem to be quite lanky, I thought my first set from seed were left over a weekend and stretched due to negligence, but the clones done the same??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2009)

DST said:


> Hi Raiderman! Growing is totally addictive!! I am just about to crop some OG Kush and have a few more just put into flower (about 2 weeks now) Are your OG's also stretching? They seem to be quite lanky, I thought my first set from seed were left over a weekend and stretched due to negligence, but the clones done the same??


 i'm sure they will,most plants 2 weex in stretch some then fill in nicely.i have bamboo stakes anyway jus in case later bro.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 2, 2009)

I've found all strains seem to stretch different. I have one that goes from 14 inches to 4.5 feet in flower with aero and co2. Then some don't even double


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> I've found all strains seem to stretch different. I have one that goes from 14 inches to 4.5 feet in flower with aero and co2. Then some don't even double


 every time i gro i have to use booster seats,lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2009)

hi raiderman, don't want to hijack your post but wanted to pass this on, i was reading up on several LST posts on RIU, so decided to give it a bash on my kush girls. I am just about to move them into my grow room - they have been flowering for about 2 weeks in what remains of our summer over here - i also read that it was ok to do them whilst flowering so hopefully no adverse affects, it seems to have worked ok, the flowers have all started to point up overnight - phew!! pics attached


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

looks great.gd luk with yure plants,maybe outside will give ya alot these las weex.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

heres the og kush gro.cloning today.seen enuuf participants to go . first we'll find a a vigorous side branch.we cut it and set it in olivias cloning solution wile gathering them all.place the cutting down cutting off the bottom leaf part, leaving a little veg so they dont have high water demands .place the cutting down, cut a 45 degree angle with new razor blade, and right above from the bottom , about haf inch make a small scrape lightly scraping the plant ,then dipped in rooting gel ,placed in presoaked jiffy pellets mixed with ro water and olivias cloning solution.clear the hole through, push lightly the pellet together closing the top good.set in dome with temperature control matt, 80F does well for faster roots,placing the temp node ina wet jiffy pellet to keep temps wat yur plants are getting.and mist the plants before the dome stays on top till roots form.bes to mist with th clonig solution for vitamins on the outward.ever morning mist them and blow on them seeing yure breath is co2 exhaled.water in 3 days regularly,roots in 7 to 10 days.rdr.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

very lush


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 5, 2009)

great cloning setup


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> very lush


 thanx .i'm doin haf ogkush 18 and haf kushberry and 2 blue widow.blue widow has very bluish green leaves.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

easy to pick out the blue widow


----------



## metalf (Sep 6, 2009)

wats up ganja? whats the diff between og and the 18? im gonna get some. i heard the reg og has smaller buds how about taste?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 6, 2009)

scribed


----------



## dankguy123 (Sep 6, 2009)

Og Kush #18 is the original Og cutting Crossed with the Chemdawg which makes it more fuely.

The Regular OgKush seeds are still the original cutting selfed females. 




metalf said:


> wats up ganja? whats the diff between og and the 18? im gonna get some. i heard the reg og has smaller buds how about taste?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2009)

dankguy123 said:


> Og Kush #18 is the original Og cutting Crossed with the Chemdawg which makes it more fuely.
> 
> The Regular OgKush seeds are still the original cutting selfed females.


yea i cant wait,,i jus ordered a 1000 watt hps hortilux bulb w/hydrofarm reflector and powerhouse balast.top of the line and gonna replace this 600 in here.so by the time these strt doin somethin we'll bring that 1000 in.moving the 600 to other groroom.three flower rooms and one small veg area and cloning under 250 MH.also clones lookin good,,chunked three that wouldnt straighten up.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea i cant wait,,i jus ordered a 1000 watt hps hortilux bulb w/hydrofarm reflector and powerhouse balast.top of the line and gonna replace this 600 in here.so by the time these strt doin somethin we'll bring that 1000 in.moving the 600 to other groroom.three flower rooms and one small veg area and cloning under 250 MH.also clones lookin good,,chunked three that wouldnt straighten up.


 well heres the girls,thier lookin good this morning,,,heres a rooted kushberry clone thats rooted.got roots in 7 days.


----------



## The Grinch (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey raiderman

Found your thread when i was trying to decide whether to buy g13xhp, and now found this thread when trying to decide between og kush, og#18 and greenthumbs og kush.

I know its early, but have you noticed any growth differences within the #18? I'm hoping it'll be a stable representation of the pheno.

Green with evny (and subscribed)
Grinch


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2009)

thier alot more lush ,thicker,,,i'm goin for yield ,so i hope the 18 doubles anything else.


----------



## The Grinch (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey raiderman

I meant within the 6 og kush #18, is there any variation?

Cheers
Grinch


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2009)

The Grinch said:


> Hey raiderman
> 
> I meant within the 6 og kush #18, is there any variation?
> 
> ...


the og 18 has very similar one to another,,the fan leaves tho are huge,if its any indication wat kind of bud its gonna land,gonna be huge.this is my favorite soil mix and the nutes are in place.see how frosty we can get them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 13, 2009)

yes.......

Lets see....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yes.......
> 
> Lets see....


my 1000 watt lamp come in and already under 1000 watts on the kush gro,rite on time.8 rooted clones have been transplanted and ready to go into the third flower room.clones go strait into flower ,no veg. time.its aircooled yu can palm the glass and stays lukewarm.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

raiderman said:


> my 1000 watt lamp come in and already under 1000 watts on the kush gro,rite on time.8 rooted clones have been transplanted and ready to go into the third flower room.clones go strait into flower ,no veg. time.its aircooled yu can palm the glass and stays lukewarm.


 heres the girls thier gettina bit tall,but i goy plenty of room.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good how many days since first pistil sighting now?


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 18, 2009)

they do look big and healthy


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> they do look big and healthy


 yea theyprob get 4 ft easy.


----------



## Hot Mess (Sep 18, 2009)

Big and healthy congrats!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

Hot Mess said:


> Big and healthy congrats!


 jus to mention so far 14 clones have rooted and waiting on more to root .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2009)

grow roots grow.....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> grow roots grow.....


 yea those beans were expensive so i felt driven to clone this round, took two trays.jus og 18 and kushberry. i want the best yielders and weed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2009)

thats why I am such a huge advocate of cloning  preserve, reserve, and fuck conserving (unless you have too  )


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> thats why I am such a huge advocate of cloning  preserve, reserve, and fuck conserving (unless you have too  )


and wen i do the grape krush and bluemoonshine ,,clones,clone mother ,seeds,lol.jus gotta find some where around here i can do it,, i have a lite in 3 places here.i'll be mainly doing 16 - 2 gallon containers for the 2-600s and will be doing 25 under the 100 watt after the og kush gro. i feel like out of 25 under that 1000 , i could possibly get two pounds.using every sqare inch more efficiently.thats 57 plants total.were gettin there.will keep clone mothers under my 250 mh/hps lite.kushberry,og kush 18, grape krush and blue moonshine.rdr.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2009)

what are you putting under the 1000Watter?

I am debating between 25 or 30 under mine...... and can't decide...... accept and idea just hit me...... 5 plants of each strain is 30 plants


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> what are you putting under the 1000Watter?
> 
> I am debating between 25 or 30 under mine...... and can't decide...... accept and idea just hit me...... 5 plants of each strain is 30 plants


 i replaced the one doing the og kush ,so i expect to get some real big ones hopefully.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2009)

oh yeah thats right....... i think you posted that already...... thanks,


----------



## yourboylex (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey raider, ever smoke the 18 yet got one growing out now for mom seems to be growing at a slow rate very floppy leaves that seam to happen to you ? But starting to get tall not very compact 

let me know any knowledge will help exited can't wait til this strain is in my garden !


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2009)

yourboylex said:


> Hey raider, ever smoke the 18 yet got one growing out now for mom seems to be growing at a slow rate very floppy leaves that seam to happen to you ? But starting to get tall not very compact
> 
> let me know any knowledge will help exited can't wait til this strain is in my garden !


i dont know most of mine are 4 ft now and close nodes and pouring on budding sites,stalk is 1.5 inches.these maybe my biggest buds yet ,i'll take some pics inthe morning and i'll show yu.my plants in the buckets are eye level.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> what are you putting under the 1000Watter?
> 
> I am debating between 25 or 30 under mine...... and can't decide...... accept and idea just hit me...... 5 plants of each strain is 30 plants


 i'm sorry i miss read,, yea wen these are through in here i'm gonna do 25 2 gallon containers and that way easily get 2 pounds those 2 gal. containers are the shit.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

perfect .... I am going to use 5 gal. pots lets see the difference... wish we were growing the same strains to compare...... I might buy same seeds as you sometimes so we can do side along grows to compare.... if your interested that is


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2009)

cool ,we'll see how it goes ,rite now theres everything and clkeared out this other area for the dj short grape krush ,bluemoonshine and qerkle jus breakin ground.30 beans.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

nice I wanna see this grape kush in action. as well as the og and og 18 of course haha.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> nice I wanna see this grape kush in action. as well as the og and og 18 of course haha.


 heres tha goils.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like that grow room  and whats in it


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

i took haf the garage and poly wrapped it from top to botom,even the floor.the garage door had been broken for yrs,so i cut ahole out of it and mounted a kenmore ac ,mounted a squirrel fan and vented duct to bring a decent air exchange , mounted heater ,16" inch mounted fan,6" vortex fan mounted in attic and ran 20 ft of ducting hose to cool the light and exchange the air good outside the tent ,no co2 needed i'm satisfied enuff for now . .i'm using 4 sqare ft + to gro., can keep the room 72F yr round in there and with the 1000 in i'm expecting bigger and better things especially wen i start runnin 25 2 gallon pots, now thats getting every sqare inch of bud.on the nex gro here will be doing the clones from dj short grape and blue.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

I did a 5x5 area last time and got just over 1000 grams! ........ going to do a 5x6 area next with supplemental lighting...... just the way yours looks reminds me of my last indoor grow from a couple months ago..... and I have been yearning to have it going again........ I should expect you'll get the same amount or more ........ Im hoping to boost my yield this time around..... and might add in some c02 (might not.... shrugs)...... one thing I noticed using 5 gal pots last time was they didn't use all the space, possibly because they pretty much went strait into flower after rooting..... I was 6 inches below my height marker last time, so I am going to let them veg for 2 weeks or so before I put them in this time around (clones, and last time they only really had a week or so of veg) and see if I reach my height marker then. I would like for plants that are each around 3 1/2 ft tall and 1 1/2 ft diameter (with 12 inch pots they will definitely be growing into each other) and getting a maximum of 2 ounces each, and about 1.5 ozes avg (1.5x30=45 oz's..... 2.81 lbs ...... 1273.5 grms)..... thats my target anyways...... will be cramped in there...... Im so anxious!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I did a 5x5 area last time and got just over 1000 grams! ........ going to do a 5x6 area next with supplemental lighting...... just the way yours looks reminds me of my last indoor grow from a couple months ago..... and I have been yearning to have it going again........ I should expect you'll get the same amount or more ........ Im hoping to boost my yield this time around..... and might add in some c02 (might not.... shrugs)...... one thing I noticed using 5 gal pots last time was they didn't use all the space, possibly because they pretty much went strait into flower after rooting..... I was 6 inches below my height marker last time, so I am going to let them veg for 2 weeks or so before I put them in this time around (clones, and last time they only really had a week or so of veg) and see if I reach my height marker then. I would like for plants that are each around 3 1/2 ft tall and 1 1/2 ft diameter (with 12 inch pots they will definitely be growing into each other) and getting a maximum of 2 ounces each, and about 1.5 ozes avg (1.5x30=45 oz's..... 2.81 lbs ...... 1273.5 grms)..... thats my target anyways...... will be cramped in there...... Im so anxious!


thats funny because wen i emptied my las buckets lots of unused soil mix went to the dumpster.now i reuse and filter ther smaller roots and i'm still gettin big buds the same.now i veged these to 12 inches now i'm eyeball deep in height.did yu get all that under 1000 watt or more?because if i can get that off the bluemoonshine and grape krush + these other 2 lites ,nigga could make a small livin,lol.


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 25, 2009)

man their looking great and what strains are the ones almost done in the background?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah I just had 1 1000W on them.... but I fligured in lux etc. before constructing the room.... it worked out really well..... And  I had to harvest early..... I would think you could mirror those results....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2009)

anyway, thier starting to produce trichs on the new areas ,so lookin good ,,update friday.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> anyway, thier starting to produce trichs on the new areas ,so lookin good ,,update friday.


 out of the pacs of dj short and qerkle beans 29 out of 30 broke ground and transplanted.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

looking good.... any way you could convey how many females of each you are expecting or a ratio? and how many seeds of each were planted?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> looking good.... any way you could convey how many females of each you are expecting or a ratio? and how many seeds of each were planted?


 heres the og kush and my las bluemoonshine.and 12 new blueberry skunk in 2 gallon containers.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn looking great there rdr. Imma have to pick me up a pack of that og.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 9, 2009)

lookin good my dude! whats up wit the 18?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2009)

like wat,explain?


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 9, 2009)

The 18 is supposed to be a more sour tasting kush



Any word from the tude about our real short beans 
it's almost been 3-4 weeks meh


----------



## dankguy123 (Oct 10, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> The 18 is supposed to be a more sour tasting kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They were limited stock so I believe it will be a while before they are up again. I was gonna get Purple Wreck but went with the Og18 since they were limited stock.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2009)

to let yu kno 4 og kush 18 had 1 full hermie sack in the biggining on the near bottom stalk,no more since then. i do see a few seed pods but on the very bottom of the cola,nuthin serious.took real good search and havent seen none more.i got 2 sweet og kush 18 clone mothers and are off the main cola plant in the pic.resins will start pouring on this week.also have ns kushberry mother from clone also.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2009)

dankguy123 said:


> They were limited stock so I believe it will be a while before they are up again. I was gonna get Purple Wreck but went with the Og18 since they were limited stock.


 yea, i'm also sittin on a pac of purple wreck , will be germing them real soon.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 11, 2009)

when i seen ya last pics i thought it was just the og kush and not the #18 thats why i asked "whats up wit the 18?" lol sorry i didnt explain



raiderman said:


> like wat,explain?


----------



## mr773 (Oct 12, 2009)

*hey raider have you heard about dj short from the attitude i wanted to get the blue moon shine and they sent me a email about how they bought seeds from a second hand dist and not directly from dj. shot and they sent them bogus seeds, let me know if you heard about this.*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 13, 2009)

yea, i'm waitin on a pac of dj short grape rush and bluemoonshine, the ither two pacs they sent are 3 weex old,,how did yures turnout? was it as derscribed.


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 13, 2009)

was your original BM grows from DJ Short? After watching your grows I've put the BM in my top 3 To-Do List.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 13, 2009)

i've always done dutch passion reg. seeds.1st time doin dj stuff.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i've always done dutch passion reg. seeds.1st time doin dj stuff.


 heres an update,all lookin good.big ass tops.


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 16, 2009)

o man their looking frosty!


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 16, 2009)

nice raiderman, just started 2 o.g. 18 exactly a week ago. lookin good, workin on their second set. little bit of browning on one of the tips though. got a grow journal on here, so check it out. keep up the frothy frostyness.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

which one is that in pic 4?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> which one is that in pic 4?


thats a kushberry,thier very sweet musky smell.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

that is a keeper strain there


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> that is a keeper strain there


my mother clones off that very one.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

perfect.... you can tell its a nicely yielding plant


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> perfect.... you can tell its a nicely yielding plant


clones were taked from each one of all the plants to select the mom and the og18 but no og kush tho the og is very resiny but low yielding.i grew it more for desire than the yield itsef.i like very high thc level in my weed, if i can produce.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

me too....


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> me too....


this wy i stick to soil grows,actually much easier,less hassle for me. i see more ppl havin probs with with hydro than success, thats wat i go by.way to costly and all those meters ,lol,i'm doin 60 plants and i dont use a fraction of wat most use,, after a while tho u get that eye, and knowledge,saves money in the end.moisture meter is all i use and actually dont need that, jus reaching over to chk without moving anything is handy.and my wonderful fox farm nutes i swear by.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

I happen to completely agree..... unless you can mesh soil with Hydro


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I happen to completely agree..... unless you can mesh soil with Hydro


bet that'd look a little muddy but effective,lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

Nah..... I think I got it figured out  

Ima post a diagram of it in my perpetual grow (after I make the diagram)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

the idea is nutes in soil, extra water via bubbleponics


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm harvesting my las bluemoonshine thats been finishing, i will post it here monday and show yu how large a bud can get ina 2 gallon container,thats wen i'm harvesting it wen this flush saturates it'll be ready.its huge.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> the idea is nutes in soil, extra water via bubbleponics


 sounds cool .


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 16, 2009)

yo raiderman, were you using grow big ff nutes for veg on the #18, and if so, when did you start adding?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> yo raiderman, were you using grow big ff nutes for veg on the #18, and if so, when did you start adding?


i use the 1 tsp per gallon evry other watering at 3 weex,at wen yu are in the infancy stage u can add 2 or 3 drops of gro big per gal.real weak,but strong enuff for them.,ro water. that one big ass og 18 is drinking a haf gallon of water every other day,and i water thoroughly to the bottom kinda drains litely.and now i'm using haf tsp per gallon of 0-50-30 and 6 tspoon per gallon of sugar daddy every other watering.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 17, 2009)

That og 18 looks sooooooooooo yummy I could just eat it hahah.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2009)

thanx , and i got two og 18 clones for moms and are beautiful plants.already decided which one to use, the other will go into flower.i have roo for 2 more moms under my 250 mh veg light.will use a good grape krush and bluemoonshine mother, and take cuttings jus as soon as sex is dtermined of these other 30 plants.


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 17, 2009)

yo raiderninja, i was hoping you could answer a question about my 2 o.g. 18's. i have about 30 sprouts under 8 cfls in dixies, germed 8 days ago and planted 7 days ago. they are all doing well except in the past two days, one of the leaf tips on my o.g. curled and turned brown, and my other o.g. is starting to get a discoloration on the leaves (like an off yellow. i watered about three days ago with a ph of 6.5-7. (kind of hard to get exact numbers as i live in mexico and all i can find is strips and a ghetto dropper solution). all the other plants are doing fine though, but my two o.g.s were my most pristine looking seedlings and are now looking kind of grim. i'll have a pic later, batteries are dead on my cam. any info would help alot. Could i have slightly OVERwatered? thanks mang.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2009)

they sound like the soil is being kept wet regularly, , better let them dry out more or yure gonna get pathogens attacking the roots wen thier not getting oxygen at thier weakest state after ssome days go by.downcurled, lime green,yellowing is usually from overwatering,wen they are ready to water again,wen the top soil is dry,shake up yure water producing millions of air bubbles and put some oxygen to the roots,helps alot.also do not nute after yure plant has been stressed or it may die and burn up.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> That og 18 looks sooooooooooo yummy I could just eat it hahah.


 yea,cant wait till it really pours on the thc,,heres some bluemoonshine i'm smokin,,very lethal weed here.rok hard 100% dry.


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 17, 2009)

raiderman said:


> they sound like the soil is being kept wet regularly, , better let them dry out more or yure gonna get pathogens attacking the roots wen thier not getting oxygen at thier weakest state after ssome days go by.downcurled, lime green,yellowing is usually from overwatering,wen they are ready to water again,wen the top soil is dry,shake up yure water producing millions of air bubbles and put some oxygen to the roots,helps alot.also do not nute after yure plant has been stressed or it may die and burn up.


well, when i had germed last friday i pre-moistened my dixes then. the next day they were planted. so the the first day of watering they got was at day 5 from planting. all the cups were really light and dry. all the other girls are doing fine, i think i just gave them a tad too much. how often do you water your sprouts raidermang?


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 17, 2009)

i think i'll put them outside under the sunny sun sun to let em dry up a little bit quicker. how far along into flower are your 18's?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> i think i'll put them outside under the sunny sun sun to let em dry up a little bit quicker. how far along into flower are your 18's?


have yu ever took an inside plant and put it in the sun?yull burn it up.less yu start it in the sun or greenhouse condition with sun.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> well, when i had germed last friday i pre-moistened my dixes then. the next day they were planted. so the the first day of watering they got was at day 5 from planting. all the cups were really light and dry. all the other girls are doing fine, i think i just gave them a tad too much. how often do you water your sprouts raidermang?


 i transplant mine after day 5 ,any time i water i like a small trickle coming out the bottom, feeding all the roots top to b......after that once a week 10 days till they get bigger drinking more.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 17, 2009)

raiderman said:


> heres an update,all lookin good.big ass tops.



looking great,how far in 12/12 are they in that pic?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> looking great,how far in 12/12 are they in that pic?


some day 46 some 35 days some da 10.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 17, 2009)

Damn rdr love all those different peices sitting there ha looks cool. And wow that BM looks killer keep it up mane.


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 18, 2009)

when would you recommend i throw these girls under the 1000w mh raider?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 18, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> when would you recommend i throw these girls under the 1000w mh raider?


i put mine under 600 watts at 7 days old and transplanted, bot new 1000 watt hps and put them under it ai 20 days flower.i have 12 blueberry skunk under the same 1000 in the corner i am flowering from seed under 1000. jus put it 3 to 4 foot away from start and every three or four days drop it a little more.


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 19, 2009)

yo raiddddaaaaaaaa...... hey man i think i'm gonna transplant tomorrow as the girls are at day 9 from sprout. need to get a few more things tricked out in the flower room-ventilation, etc. when i had grown before, we just started em in 5 gal buckets and no need to transplant. do you have any tips? i'll be transplanting from dixies to prob 3 gal bags. i'll pot them today, but should i pre-moisten till i have some trickle or what? thanks for all your help mang.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> yo raiddddaaaaaaaa...... hey man i think i'm gonna transplant tomorrow as the girls are at day 9 from sprout. need to get a few more things tricked out in the flower room-ventilation, etc. when i had grown before, we just started em in 5 gal buckets and no need to transplant. do you have any tips? i'll be transplanting from dixies to prob 3 gal bags. i'll pot them today, but should i pre-moisten till i have some trickle or what? thanks for all your help mang.


 i wouldnt transplant till the container dries out fo the nex watering is wen to transplant , so yu dont have a couple stALLIN ON YA FOR A WEEK OR TWO


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 19, 2009)

word. the 2 different soils i'm looking at are organic, but one throws me off b/c it lists really high npk ratios: 39-37-27. would this be too high of npk for my sprouts? watered about 4 days ago so maybe i'll wait a few more days b/f tranny. dude, my og's are lookin shitty, you mind if i post a pic so you could check em out?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> well, when i had germed last friday i pre-moistened my dixes then. the next day they were planted. so the the first day of watering they got was at day 5 from planting. all the cups were really light and dry. all the other girls are doing fine, i think i just gave them a tad too much. how often do you water your sprouts raidermang?


 cool,chck out this bluemoonshine.


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 19, 2009)

i think i just creamed myself. i need to look into the moonshine. is it prone to hermies also? how long did you veg the #18 from seed?


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 19, 2009)

damn that shit looks beautiful


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> i think i just creamed myself. i need to look into the moonshine. is it prone to hermies also? how long did you veg the #18 from seed?


 i doesnt hermie less yu buy feminized.i jus harvested it today .i'm doin the dj short version also.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> i think i just creamed myself. i need to look into the moonshine. is it prone to hermies also? how long did you veg the #18 from seed?


 4 weex because i'm using 3.5 gal. buckets.


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm using 3 gal as well. are you saying if you wanted to veg longer you'd need a bigger bucket? to my small ass knowledge, i thought from seed girls need 8 wks veg to actually become mature. what do you think from your experience? i'm gonna throw up my sickly o.g.s & let you look at em. congrats on the harvest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PainWrek (Oct 19, 2009)

yo mang first pic is one of the o.g.s i have two and they both look about the same. the second is one of my big buds. what do you think? i took your advise and threw the thirty girls under 2000w mh. in like three hours they shown a nice leap in growth. yeaaaaa......


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 19, 2009)

nice moonshine there raiderman


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 19, 2009)

what size pot was that moonshine in if you don't mind me asking


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> what size pot was that moonshine in if you don't mind me asking


 2 gallon,the stem on that plant was only a qarter inch wide and had to be staked or it wouldnt made it near this long,,my las two carbs and flush really made it swell up.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

lol...... yeah, that will do it


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> lol...... yeah, that will do it


 heres a comparrison,were gettin ther.starting to get real frosty to.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice a bud growing out of a fan leaf hahaha pretty cool.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

that is fucking SICK.... can I steal that image and download it on my puter and do stuff with it?.....

And Bad Ass with the baseballe.... nugs up the same way SS does! Excellent, what strain is that?


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.

Wow *raiderman* you sure know a lot, extensive experience! I'm going to subscribe to all of your threads so I can learn all that you obviously have to offer.

*raiderman* has sort of taken me under his wing guys, he's a real joker. Like having a little brother to hang out with, but a smart on like Malcom in the middle. Check out the quality of person my friend *raiderman* is.

*Hobbe's offence:* 

*raiderman:* *"the BIG seed breeders are 5 and 5 everytime, and i been doin this for only 10 yrs, serious seeds 5 for 5 everytime, i've growed dutch passion probably 20 or 30 times and always got 5 for 5"*

*Hobbes:* Statistically impossible, for all practical purposes.

Let's say that you did 20 packages of 10 seeds each = 200 seeds. If we assume 100 female and 100 male plants from the seeds, and that's a big assumption, then some brainiac please correct my math.

With an unlimited supply of 50/50 male and female plants from seeds the probability of getting 5 male and 5 female plants from 10 seeds is 15.6%. One time. Less than 2 times out of 10, about 3 of 20.

What would the probability be to get 5 females and 5 males 20 times in a row? 15.6% x 15.6% x 15.6% x .... = 0.156 to the power of 20 = 7.286 x 10-17.

*raiderman* you no doubt got a shitty run of seeds and if I were you and buying from Dutch Passion I'd probably never buy from them again - as they've given me 3 out of 4 hermie strains. But ...

With the female rate claims you've made it's impossible to take your complaint seriously anymore. What was your complaint, that you didn't get enough females? I only got 25% females on Kali Mist by Serious, and I bet someone else germinating the same time I did got 75%. Regression.

.

Did you get 4 female Querkel out of 10 seeds? Is this the low female percentage horror you are warning us of? You can check back to your post #86 if you don't remember what you told us.

Thanks.

.

*raiderman puts Hobbes in his place:*

actually *dick sucker* i did it because it show talkin to brik walls,,don't worry hoobes , DONT COME TO ME ASKING SHIT FROM ME LIKE YU HAVE MANY TIMES.I NEVER HAVE ASKED YU FOR FOR SHIT NIMROD.AND YUR A REAL JERKOFF .LITTLE SMART MOUTH *BITCH*>yu must be from canada.unsub. 

.

LOL! What a joker, he's always like that. He's just joking around with me forum administrators so please do not curb his enthusiasm in any way, he's gem just the way he is.

I'll be seeing you *raiderman*.

.

Here's the thread, *raiderman* played a neat trick on me and deleted most of his posts so it would look like I'm insane but I happened to copy most of his posts to mine so I could respond to his friendly banter, and so you all could have a good laugh at my expense.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/238966-tga-subcool-seeds-9.html

.



.

ps I don't hold any ill will to any of you, or want to spoil your online experience with our friendship, but if you choose to get between my friend *raiderman* and I than I shall treat you with the same respect I afford *raiderman*. 

*Peace and love, kindness of strangers.*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2009)

iu am so happy i get to actually call one of those northern crick-hybrid ass stoop-monks names,lol.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.

Don't worry buddy, with you* extensive experience* we are going to be best of friends.

5 females from a 10 pack of seeds - 20 times in a row, that is what extensive experience can do.

.

*Peace and love, kindness of strangers

*.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 21, 2009)

wow those are some serious buds my dude!DAAAAAAM!


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.

I know, they're amazing! Did you take those pictures raiderman? Grow the plants? Visit open photobucket often? 

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> wow those are some serious buds my dude!DAAAAAAM!


thanx, one more super carb then i'll cut the 9-50-10 to weakest,jump to 7 tsp. per gal for agressive flowering and get that las burst,then flush twice and gettem to swell up even more, then we'll be through.say go over to breed bay its alot better than this shit.0 tolerance.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 21, 2009)

hahahahahaha rdr I know you know what I'm talking about. lol


----------



## kronikush (Oct 21, 2009)

check out my first grow , my plants are 2 weeks old 4 different strains .


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 21, 2009)

and I sip lien, pure codiene and I don't give a fuck what you say about me hahahahahaha


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.


*"thanx, one more super carb then i'll cut the 9-50-10 to weakest,jump to 7 tsp. per gal for agressive flowering and get that las burst,then flush twice and gettem to swell up even more, then we'll be through.say go over to breed bay its alot better than this shit.0 tolerance"*

raiderman this is why I come to you, your incredible grasp of the obvious. 

Thank you for being you.

.

Peace and love, kindness of strangers

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> and I sip lien, pure codiene and I don't give a fuck what you say about me hahahahahaha


i remember in the 80s wen yu could get good syrup (codiene).lol,heres wy i have said wat i said ,,first this ho was calling me a liar in a thread about my germ rate with a few breeders and went to some extensive jabbering tryin to make me look like a fuckin liar ,then i started in on him,, as far as the canaadian thing , i used to get my beans from marc emery for years and good dude ,him and ed rosenthal whom i learned wat little i do know, so wen marc emery got popped,the canadian canabis seed bank qit shipping u.s. slanders,insults,yu name it to U.S. growers and alike. i dealt with a couple others in canada and treated me worse than i ever been dealt with, so gettin beans were difficult,thanx to our UK brothers who are arm and arm with the U.S. and we'll be the las standin. now the canadian stores started opening thier doors to the u.s. to sell thier old ass beans to, mother fuchers.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.

Hey *raiderman*. What's the most outrageous claim that you've ever made - that you had people believe? Because no one believed your nonsense about getting 5/5 female/male over 20 grows. 

What's the best you've pulled over the forums eyes?

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Hey *raiderman*. What's the most outrageous claim that you've ever made - that you had people believe? Because no one believed your nonsense about getting 5/5 female/male over 20 grows.
> 
> ...


 i was referring over a few particular breeders i've used,,,,,as far ruining the threads. as soon as i saw yure name on my thread it was burnt anyway,good or bad.so dont worrry,not one person will follow yu on yure road to madness,, jus have ppl lookin at yu even more pathetic as a bottom feeder.kiss-ass


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

*"i was referring over a few particular breeders i've used"*

*That*'s what I thought *raiderman*, but *this* is what you tried to jam down everyone's throat.

*raiderman:* *"the BIG seed breeders are 5 and 5 everytime, and i been doin this for only 10 yrs, serious seeds 5 for 5 everytime, i've growed dutch passion probably 20 or 30 times and always got 5 for 5"

*Now can you see how someone without your *EXTENSIVE EXPERIENCE* could confuse those two statements as meaning completely different things. Especially since you drove the point home so many times even when a commercial breeder explained to you that you were wrong and I did some pretty simple math to show you that what you posted and fought over has a 1 in 7.68 10to the 21power chance of happening.

This is the confusion that brought us together, that *what you write and scream as Gosbel is not the truth*.

This is the first step: Do you admit that *you are a liar*?

.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> *"i was referring over a few particular breeders i've used"*
> 
> ...


some ole mangy-ass dog followed me home and i cant get it to leave. now i'm kinda feelin sorry for the lonely thing, yu have no friends ,and wat few yu had think yure are wat i said yu are,thats wyno one likes yu, capish,yu no life, no friends ,jus walls.lol.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ya mane I don't want anything to do with yalls argument cause I don't want him in my threads but it is getting kind of annoying...


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

*"I don't want him in my threads but it is getting kind of annoying..."

*green I won't go to your thread of hold anything you say about this against you if you just state you case and leave out vulgarity. This goes for everyone, but call me a *dick sucker* like *raiderman* and you've brought the RUI clock one step closer to meltdown.

.

"*it is getting kind of annoying..."

raiderman* and I are just getting to know each other. In about a week I'll ramp things up.

I'd advise anyone who doesn't want to get involved or annoyed to stay away from raiderman's threads and posts because this is not going to stop until *raiderman* *capitulates* and *apologizes*.

.

Peace and love, kindness of strangers.


----------



## Sir Walter Raleigh (Oct 23, 2009)

urgonna love that kushberry man jus finished mine 8wks veg tastes sooo %UCKING amazing!
hope you dont mind these pics 5wks cure. 
this is my first grow so im sure urs will come out even better.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2009)

Raiderman.. hows it GROWing? ive been meaning to stop by because i read and gaher info from alot of your post. im here now


----------



## dankguy123 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey RM, hows your 18 turning out? I just put mine into flowering and it stretched alot like the real OG suppose to. Smells lemony like the real og kush in cali.


----------



## AKDrifter (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello Raiderman,

Looking great as usual!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2009)

AKDrifter said:


> Hello Raiderman,
> 
> Looking great as usual!!


sorry been real busy here keeping up with everything ..,i see hobbes still slandering me as usual...funny it frustrates this dude that i am 5 for 5 out of ten seeds with most seed breeders i use,5 males and 5 females,and its more than he can handle,or some thin..i'll pic some tomorrow, alsomthat big og kush 18 is softball size buds and iced , its finishing..


----------



## PainWrek (Nov 1, 2009)

raiderman said:


> sorry been real busy here keeping up with everything ..,i see hobbes still slandering me as usual...funny it frustrates this dude that i am 5 for 5 out of ten seeds with most seed breeders i use,5 males and 5 females,and its more than he can handle,or some thin..i'll pic some tomorrow, alsomthat big og kush 18 is softball size buds and iced , its finishing..


nice to see you back raiderman, can't wait to see the o.g. 18. i'm three weeks in and it's looking like the most promising strain of the 5 i have. how do you predict the yield on em?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sir Walter Raleigh said:


> urgonna love that kushberry man jus finished mine 8wks veg tastes sooo %UCKING amazing!
> hope you dont mind these pics 5wks cure.
> this is my first grow so im sure urs will come out even better.


o yea i'm gonna love this mmaybe above all ,sweetest dank i ever smelled and one little bump of the kushberry made the whole room smell sour sweet BB dank.first two runts dried 31 grams ea.all the others will be much more.i did notice the og kush 18 and kushberry shrunk very little and for a runt i was amazed it was so heavy dried,so thats a plus.my kushberry is a day or two away from dried,cant wait,those super frosty og kush looks almost dangerous,lol.


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 2, 2009)

damn RM they look great man


----------



## natrone23 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .green I won't go to your thread of hold anything you say about this against you if you just state you case and leave out vulgarity. This goes for everyone, but call me a *dick sucker* like *raiderman* and you've brought the RUI clock one step closer to meltdown.
> .




Cocksucker................ ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


somebody call the waaaaaaaambulance............ha ha a what a loser


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

also i was banned for 7 days for name callin.so i'm using the ignore list option and stayin on my home ground here and stayin away from confrontations that have gon bitter.and the only reason i deleted those post with him because i felt like a idiot disputing to deaf ears.i never read once wat he accused me of till las nite.and inever inmmy life told anyone i get 100% fem rate,,lol, thats ludicrace, 5 for 5 out of 10 seeds 5 males 5 females which is a fact with a handful of breeders i've used over the yrs was the statement i made.anyway bak to business.


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 2, 2009)

yo they looking frosty as hell man


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow looking good loving the 18 mane. Wish I woulda picked up some seeds while they were in stock... Oh well.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow looking good loving the 18 mane. Wish I woulda picked up some seeds while they were in stock... Oh well.


i have a sweet mom from clone,i guess if they dont get no more can always fed-ex a rooted clone.lol.


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow looking good loving the 18 mane. Wish I woulda picked up some seeds while they were in stock... Oh well.


I think I have seen them in stock still at other seed banks besides attitude.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

I get 3 females of five on avg from different breeders and seed stock etc. I typically only plant 5 at a time though....... depends on the strain and a whole lot of other things..... but bottom line is...... it doesn't matter a whole lot as long as you get 1 to clone from ..... and I hear yah on the Kushberry...... gotta jump on it when I can...... glad your back


----------



## natrone23 (Nov 2, 2009)

From what I ve seen and experienced DNA has solid stable genetics.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> From what I ve seen and experienced DNA has solid stable genetics.


true, every kushberry plant is identical,very solid,,no wonder DNA genetics wins alot,after this i'm gonna do more of thier feminized seeds.,,haha,yea the kushberry much like the purple wreck wen it comes to true conneseeir and purple kush as well.i've never really got anxious for a plant to dry other than purple wreck and this kushberry.i'd be afraid to do to big of a crop,,,the smell is the loudest i ever encountered.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 2, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i have a sweet mom from clone,i guess if they dont get no more can always fed-ex a rooted clone.lol.


Hmmmmm I might have to think about that hahaha





nickbbad said:


> I think I have seen them in stock still at other seed banks besides attitude.


I haven't found any that still have it.


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I haven't found any that still have it.


Well one seed bank I have ordered from that has is http://sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=3599

And this one has it to although I have never ordered from them http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/reserva-privada-the-og-18-feminised-seeds-2039

I don't use Dr.Chronic but they say they will have more seeds by mid Nov. so I suspect attitude will to


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Well one seed bank I have ordered from that has is http://sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=3599
> 
> And this one has it to although I have never ordered from them http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/reserva-privada-the-og-18-feminised-seeds-2039
> 
> I don't use Dr.Chronic but they say they will have more seeds by mid Nov. so I suspect attitude will to


thanx for the update on the strain .i'll buy a pac to set bak wen thier available,,same with the kushberry,, i love clones but i like to have some dry-goods available also.but is a high yielder and high resin % ,making it a cashcropper for sure ,i would even go on to say that 500. an oz or 1,600 qp, tho i get 12 for my others, wouldnt be unreasonable.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hell ya. I know peeps down here PAY for the kush. I can get rid of an 1/8 for 70 easy. And keep 'em coming back for more haha.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Hell ya. I know peeps down here PAY for the kush. I can get rid of an 1/8 for 70 easy. And keep 'em coming back for more haha.


lol.yea killa ,haha,i have it wrapped all to mysef in 4 counties here,nothin but crap mexican brick sqag 100 pound nex to this and not much of that.,lol.


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Nov 2, 2009)

Damnn dude killer grow !!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 2, 2009)

DAMN see thats the shit right there. I can only go through a couple peoples people ya feel me.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

i can dig it and i'll keep experimenting and tryin new strains like everyone else so we all share info to make ALOT OF FUKIN $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.lol.i'll come bak down now,ha.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

got any good 30 days into flower shots?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> got any good 30 days into flower shots?


i have my dj short stuff is 22 days flower, these ogs are 62 days today.and the 12 blueberry skunk plants are 14 days flower along with my sensi hashplant.also i have been puting real frosty leaves and smaller buds ina box and wen it gets near full gonna turn it all into hash, get some bubble bags wenever i need them.its already loaded with all kinds of strain pieces, over the pas few months and trim.


----------



## PainWrek (Nov 2, 2009)

raiderman said:


> o yea i'm gonna love this mmaybe above all ,sweetest dank i ever smelled and one little bump of the kushberry made the whole room smell sour sweet BB dank.first two runts dried 31 grams ea.all the others will be much more.i did notice the og kush 18 and kushberry shrunk very little and for a runt i was amazed it was so heavy dried,so thats a plus.my kushberry is a day or two away from dried,cant wait,those super frosty og kush looks almost dangerous,lol.


yo raiderman, which of these pics are the O.G. 18? sick grow dude. wow.


----------



## Relaxed (Nov 2, 2009)

glas to see you back Rman. Hope things get back to normal now.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 2, 2009)

saaaweet gonna get you some bubble bags afterall huh? You should seperate your BM trim and just make some BM hash I bet that stuff would be crucial hahaha.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> saaaweet gonna get you some bubble bags afterall huh? You should seperate your BM trim and just make some BM hash I bet that stuff would be crucial hahaha.


i've got gobs of dried up frosty leaves,,at least 10 strains of various throwaway and trim.. the og kush is loaded with them.i'll keep most of those on and sell them,lol.i'm so conservative i've been known to sell 90% dry weed afew times,thier in awe ,everyone loves ole sticky ,lol.,lolol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2009)

jus ordered a 15 pac of godbud and a 15 pac of northern lights from bcseedking ,nuthin but 100% positive with these guys, i did my homework anytime before i order to try to keep from fraud. i heard theres some fresh killer seeds goin throgh BC rite now and for 50.00 ea.high female ratio and no reports of mutations so sou nds great.if these go real good i'll stick with them. killer deal and extras with the order.also everyone reporting 100% germ rates so its on now.shipping 5.00,, real stealthy.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> jus ordered a 15 pac of godbud and a 15 pac of northern lights from bcseedking , i heard theres some fresh killer seeds goin throgh BC rite now and for 50.00 ea.high female ratio and no reports of mutations so sou nds great.if these go real good i'll stick with them. killer deal and extras with the order.its on now.


That godbud is supposed to be some shit so I've heard. And the Northern lights.... I don't even need to say anything about that haha. I can't wait to watch you grow 'em bro.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> That godbud is supposed to be some shit so I've heard. And the Northern lights.... I don't even need to say anything about that haha. I can't wait to watch you grow 'em bro.


 thanx, wen i get old i can say " DAMN BOY, I DONE GROWED EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN,LOL..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx, wen i get old i can say " DAMN BOY, I DONE GROWED EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN,LOL..


Very very true bro. I'll use your grows as a strain report on my future strain list. I know for sure that bluemoonshine will be in my future gardens I just gotta get there hahaha. I haven't figured which strains I want to do next year. I got a couple off months to decide so I should be good.


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 4, 2009)

ya that blue moonshine is on my 'to do' list as well, lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> ya that blue moonshine is on my 'to do' list as well, lol


dutch passion reg seeds are the way to go, i never got a bad plant from them other than thier hermifying feminized versio that cast a black cloud over a gro las yr,lol.


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 4, 2009)

Attitude and worldwide only sell the dutch passion fems. They're the only 2 i've ever used. where be the regs.?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> Attitude and worldwide only sell the dutch passion fems. They're the only 2 i've ever used. where be the regs.?


 rhino seeds has them.i've gotten there many times.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 4, 2009)

ya girls lookin quite right! im so heated i didnt get any og 18 before they sold out and just found out (you probably already knew lol) that it came in 3rd place at the 07 cannabis cup so i know im missin out! enjoy the ride my friend!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> ya girls lookin quite right! im so heated i didnt get any og 18 before they sold out and just found out (you probably already knew lol) that it came in 3rd place at the 07 cannabis cup so i know im missin out! enjoy the ride my friend!


heres an up date. heres the current plants.. most have dried and put up... the big og kush18bdried at 53 grams but the super skuny and sweet hashy taste,, very very strong, one bong hit is pretty hard on the old head,also i forgot i do have three oplants that are 3o days flower,sorry for who i said i didnt, i think it was Loaded.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahh yes it was me, , I see them there on the left, and there one the right..... thank you my friend...... got any closer up shots of the ones week 4 in flower?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Ahh yes it was me, , I see them there on the left, and there one the right..... thank you my friend...... got any closer up shots of the ones week 4 in flower?


no it was jus a few,, those nrew ones came from another gro room to here.i thot yu referred to this room.no i dont take close ups of premature buds much,, i wait till they beef up.. those are by the way the dj short stuff.. i had to move it to here because of height .i moved the blueberry skunk plants in the closet because thier shorter and easier to manage.


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 6, 2009)

So its not sour? I was hoping for a flavor of something like a mix of diesel and og kush.


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 6, 2009)

what do you do with all your old soil?


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 6, 2009)

looking good raider


----------



## PainWrek (Nov 6, 2009)

*didn't you veg the o.g. kush 18 from seed for about a month, rdr?* 53 grams is def legit. love the pics man. my o.g. 18 will be 4 wks on monday, only germed 2 of the 4 seeds i have from the pheno. the mutant o.g. 18 i had, grew out of its stunted growth, and is now busting 4 leaves at each node instead of the regular 2. have you seen that before? 

i love this #18 pheno, def gonna keep a mother.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> *didn't you veg the o.g. kush 18 from seed for about a month, rdr?* 53 grams is def legit. love the pics man. my o.g. 18 will be 4 wks on monday, only germed 2 of the 4 seeds i have from the pheno. the mutant o.g. 18 i had, grew out of its stunted growth, and is now busting 4 leaves at each node instead of the regular 2. have you seen that before?
> 
> i love this #18 pheno, def gonna keep a mother.


 yea i'd say 4 weex.tall plants tho..i didnt have no mutation, tho i never counted the leaves.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> So its not sour? I was hoping for a flavor of something like a mix of diesel and og kush.


the smell from off the buds is super sour lemony type sweet hashy taste,, this stuff is loud.cant even keep a little stash in open area from serious smell.real strong weed, all i know.some of the strongest i'd say and my main sqeeze is still growin,,hahahahaaha,priceless weed and lots of it.the og kush was lite yield but heavy nugs,got oz off them except one dud 12 grams.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> what do you do with all your old soil?


if its a big full plant ,it usually uses all the good stuff,but a smaller stalk will tell of a good hollow core to reuse. i jus dump the bket in y 33 gallon mix ,open it up and filter it .saves on kash.heres my og kush 18 mom and kushberry from clone.og 18 on rite.i already see lots of cuttings.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 6, 2009)

raiderman said:


> if its a big full plant ,it usually uses all the good stuff,but a smaller stalk will tell of a good hollow core to reuse. i jus dump the bket in y 33 gallon mix ,open it up and filter it .saves on kash.heres my og kush 18 mom and kushberry from clone.og 18 on rite.i already see lots of cuttings.


Looking damn good rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking damn good rdr.


thanx,heres the las two og kush 18.cloning 10 og 18 and 10 kushberry two days ago..real sour.stuff,loudest i ever had,lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2009)

YOUR OG18 is growing just like my ddsb. frosty ass budz, whats the smoke like ?


----------



## hippiegirl66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Im sooo jealous1


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> YOUR OG18 is growing just like my ddsb. frosty ass budz, whats the smoke like ?


 i think the strongest i've had,,kushberry has that super strong blueberry smell that yu wouldnt believe and clones easy with real close node.


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 10, 2009)

You should do smoke reports of your strains. I would love to know the differences of these strains and how you would rate them.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 10, 2009)

whoa those are frosty! + rep i really hope they start selling those seeds again so i can grow some of that shit  another great grow raider!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> whoa those are frosty! + rep i really hope they start selling those seeds again so i can grow some of that shit  another great grow raider!


 thanx,that one was my prize ,the extra tight high resin buds jus kept pouring it on , and the las three waters were full flushes and over two weex swelled up crazy and resin was so heavy its tan hue from the resin is like pure hash,should get 1.5 to 2 oz off each.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> whoa those are frosty! + rep i really hope they start selling those seeds again so i can grow some of that shit  another great grow raider!





nickbbad said:


> You should do smoke reports of your strains. I would love to know the differences of these strains and how you would rate them.


ok,, i usually report on potensy,and if the seeds are a good deal.. but the og kush 18 is slow and subtle and jus lays yu down. real potent. haf hits to reg. hits can be pretty hard on the head,lol.its the fountain of youth,lol.the kushberry speaks for itsef super souur BB sweet dank with same taste maxe this strain a very high qality strain,strong weed, slow enjoyable stone makin yu busy and enjoying it type stone,,i seem to get real creative on it.both long lasting.qarter bag las me a week to 10 days, i bong it..30.00 a gram would be very reasonable,70.00 eighth,125.00 to 150.00 qarter.500.to 600 oz.qarter pound 1,500 ....and will pic friday of them and yu wont believe wat these are lookin like,,the og 18 clones are the highest qality structure,qality, and the veg leaves are thick and shiny like thier plastic.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 10, 2009)

dam i wish i lived closer i need those qp prices lol



raiderman said:


> ..30.00 a gram would be very reasonable,70.00 eighth,125.00 to 150.00 qarter.500.to 600 oz.qarter pound 1,500 ....


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 10, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ok,, i usually report on potensy,and if the seeds are a good deal.. but the og kush 18 is slow and subtle and jus lays yu down. real potent. haf hits to reg. hits can be pretty hard on the head,lol.its the fountain of youth,lol.the kushberry speaks for itsef super souur BB sweet dank with same taste maxe this strain a very high qality strain,strong weed, slow enjoyable stone makin yu busy and enjoying it type stone,,i seem to get real creative on it.both long lasting.qarter bag las me a week to 10 days, i bong it..30.00 a gram would be very reasonable,70.00 eighth,125.00 to 150.00 qarter.500.to 600 oz.qarter pound 1,500 ....and will pic friday of them and yu wont believe wat these are lookin like,,the og 18 clones are the highest qality structure,qality, and the veg leaves are thick and shiny like thier plastic.



Thank you


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> dam i wish i lived closer i need those qp prices lol


but i'm more reasonable than others tho,1200 qp.325.oz.faster than foolin with grams or small bags.'m not greedy as long as i can get high yields off this dank with these lights, i'm cool,rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2009)

raiderman said:


> but i'm more reasonable than others tho,1200 qp.325.oz.faster than foolin with grams or small bags.'m not greedy as long as i can get high yields off this dank with these lights, i'm cool,rdr.


 i'd like everyone to meet my son,Rusty.lol.


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 11, 2009)

What kind of cat is that raider??


----------



## nickbbad (Nov 11, 2009)

Its always good to have a couple guard cats...


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 11, 2009)

_So do you prefer the OG #18 over the normal OG from chemdawg 91' the original? Are the yields alot higher? Also on the Original OG, Did you supercrop like DNA suggests? Can you break down the OG vs OG #18 for me?

Im Just starting my latest grow, i have 10 of the Og's from reserva privada vegging, i wass gonna get the #18 but i just had to go with the Original OG_

Im going with 10 OG's and 4 Barneys Farm Blue Cheeses


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2009)

i veged all of them 4 weex , wen finished the og kush avged 31 grams in3.5 gal. buckets each. real close.. thc is high and real good weed,, but the og kush 18 is avging 1.5 to 2 oz each in same bucket do i'd go with the 18 th that is if ya want a pound or haf pound.and the 18 th had that edge on potenency and seeing its a totally different type of stone.and kushberry also has the same yield as the 18th and a real keeper in the kushberry,, i think everyone aught to gro it at least once.buds dont shrink dry ,they crystalize dry.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Its always good to have a couple guard cats...


 lol,,i like that ,,Rusty weighs 21 pounds.i've seen him fight,,lol,i wouldnt break it up with a stick.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2009)

jus ordered a pac of outlaws magic merlin,,i been wantin to try it.. it says cash cropper approved plus i saw his whole crop and thier some bigass super frosty purple weed. hope i can give it some justice,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2009)

raiderman said:


> jus ordered a pac of outlaws magic merlin,,i been wantin to try it.. it says cash cropper approved plus i saw his whole crop and thier some bigass super frosty purple weed. hope i can give it some justice,lol.


while waitin heres some pics of my hangout and gro,lol.fixed up my mantel and stuff heres my desk with some collectables i put up on the holidays.yu can imagine wat the yard will look like,lol.look in the fireplace bulb case seedbank envelopes,lol.rdr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

for some reason it appears im not subbed to this dank thread?!?! WTF im slippin, bit early for the festives Raider?!?!? ah you must have little uns?!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> for some reason it appears im not subbed to this dank thread?!?! WTF im slippin, bit early for the festives Raider?!?!? ah you must have little uns?!


thanx,,i jus started a little in the inside of the house.i'll wait till the day after thanksgiving for the rest..it takes some time to put everything up,kinda gotta start a little early.i have a decent size property and it'll be decked .. here in texas ppl already putting stuff up.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> for some reason it appears im not subbed to this dank thread?!?! WTF im slippin, bit early for the festives Raider?!?!? ah you must have little uns?!


 also i stay in a stoned state ,lol, dont be surprised i do some thing crazy this yr,lol.also if yu never grew kushberry, yu gotta try it ,even dankier annd stronger than the pw with more weight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

man im havin visions of the grizwalds from lampoons xmas vacation but im sure you got more taste man


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man im havin visions of the grizwalds from lampoons xmas vacation but im sure you got more taste man


i may be a bit more organized than the grizwalds.i got animated yard art that some cost 700 to a 1000 each i will be putting out to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah man i hear that the kushberry looks dripping in crystal, its going to have to wait tho ive got too much to germ already! ill add it to my list tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

holy shit animated yard lights?!!? you gotta post em man. im goin to get a real xmas tree this year plastic just aint the same man


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy shit animated yard lights?!!? you gotta post em man. im goin to get a real xmas tree this year plastic just aint the same man


 i got my stuff at www.christmasdonebright.com ...jus chek it out will give ya a idea,.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

you'll laugh man i went to add it to my list and its already there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

i realise now you obviously dont want to be posting pics of ya house duuuuh seriously and im not even stoned today


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i realise now you obviously dont want to be posting pics of ya house duuuuh seriously and im not even stoned today


i dont put the yard stuff out and chr. tree and everything else till 27th.the mantle isa village i pu together that lights up.that i get out of the way early.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

slow n steady man it the stoner way  whats the deal with kushberry then? straight 9 week knockout indica?


----------



## WhiteWidowBandit (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn raider you really know your stuff! Very impressed & the bud looks great. Happy growing!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

WhiteWidowBandit said:


> Damn raider you really know your stuff! Very impressed & the bud looks great. Happy growing!


thank yu for the complimant, yur very kind,,,,,,,heres the next grow as soon as these kushberry and og 18 clones root we'll throwem in the dome ,Godbud and Northern lights from bcseedkinggot 5 extras of the same strain ,cool.Hope i can givem a little justice.also sent off the cash already to outlaw for a pac of magic merlin and thats nex after this crop of blueberry skunk and qerkle thats finishes ina different flowering room..rdr.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ohhhhhh I'm pumped for this next grow rdr. I'm gonna have to take notes on the NL its my next grow for the upcoming summer I'm stoked about it.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2009)

thanx, couldnt pass up the monster buds i been seeing around the globe from bcseedkings stuff.. next to hempdepot i wouldnt mess with any other Canadian seed bank jus from rumors i found to be very true.but most Canadian strains are the old school and original.but i believe with the super dry weather here i mite have an edge,lol.also 105.00 for the whole order and were very subtle and cool on the packaging.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> damn RM they look great man


 heres the kushberry. and clones and og 18 clone,ns lookin.i had some white flies chewin on my leaves,had to spray some bug spray .


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 13, 2009)

RM. i tried to grow them single cola plant and i suck at it. i bet i wont get a half oz per plant


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 13, 2009)

aht seed bank did u buy those from riaderman?

I have some purple wreck and kandy kush from dna coming


that im stoked about.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> RM. i tried to grow them single cola plant and i suck at it. i bet i wont get a half oz per plant


i didnt jus start doing it mysef.i learned through a book by ed rosenthal on high yielding cash cropper style,lol, 9 yrs ago and its been the same way everytime now.makin minor adjustments and try to get it even better if possible and keep learnin and studying , not jus forum learning wich is not really healthy to go by , in and of itsef,, bcause yu get more no it alls that give more frivalise info. i ever heard,lol.some is sound and worth takin notes . but i found out mine own sef i had to be good at this so i i learned from germing ,cloning ,branching ,etc.and i took some terrible yields first few grows till i found my errors.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> aht seed bank did u buy those from riaderman?
> 
> I have some purple wreck and kandy kush from dna coming
> 
> ...


 i got mine from attitude.kandy kush a good gro?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i got mine from attitude.kandy kush a good gro?


.........heres my fresh litter for sale.the male was sold earlier.i drove 1000 mile round trip twice for these breeds and this is my first litter choco. seal point............also i put the ogkush18 mother in 5 gallon bucket and gonna keep a clone for nex mother.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> aht seed bank did u buy those from riaderman?
> 
> I have some purple wreck and kandy kush from dna coming
> 
> ...


 i see reserva privada did the feminized purple wreck.hmmm. i love fems as long as thier from good stable seedbanks,which usually are.


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 15, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i didnt jus start doing it mysef.i learned through a book by ed rosenthal on high yielding cash cropper style,lol, 9 yrs ago and its been the same way everytime now.makin minor adjustments and try to get it even better if possible and keep learnin and studying , not jus forum learning wich is not really healthy to go by , in and of itsef,, bcause yu get more no it alls that give more frivalise info. i ever heard,lol.some is sound and worth takin notes . but i found out mine own sef i had to be good at this so i i learned from germing ,cloning ,branching ,etc.and i took some terrible yields first few grows till i found my errors.


thanks for the info raiderman


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2009)

yure welcome my friend and i want to thank those whose info was helpful and able to help others and keep the cycle going.this thread is officially closed and will do one journal only now through dj short and will drop these off my sig and jus do big assortment.rdr.


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 16, 2009)

i hit up dna about some seeds that were premature, they just told me they are shipping me out a LA cheese fem breeder pack for free.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 16, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> i hit up dna about some seeds that were premature, they just told me they are shipping me out a LA cheese fem breeder pack for free.


huh,sounds great,gd luk on the gro .heres the las og kush 8 dry bagged haf pound done got rid of 6 ok kush and kushberry mainly and still have three kushberry goin from the original journal started these are haf oz except that oz bud .,,, thats 14 oz and these threee and i'm sure i'll get 50 to 60 grams ea. like the res.thier heavy girls , as long as thier beefing up i'll keepem under lite..my mom was put into the 5 gallon bucket and kushberry clones goin strong ,pruned found 4 to 6 ns branches , clipped off the others ,the mom and were filling back up near another harvest in 2 to 3 weex .12 blueberry skunk plants are really lookin ns.theres that base ball size bud ,first 6 inches to end was a oz,lol,sweet.got 66 grams off of it total.as soon as these clones root get the grape krush 2 pacs i have started and some god bud start next week.rdr.


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 16, 2009)

i got kushberry coming as we speak how is it pro'scon's?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

couchlock907 said:


> i got kushberry coming as we speak how is it pro'scon's?


 its a true conneseiur plant.once yu gro it yull always have it. even stronger than original Blueberry double dank and super sweet with high yields.i got 2 sweeties goin. the og 18 clones real well and its hard to get over the plastic leaf look.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 17, 2009)

thats a sick ass bud! somebdy is gonna love that zip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

superdank! nice man just wondering what weight is in those bags?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2009)

raider, i dont even kno what to say.. them buds got bag appeal like a muhffucca tho.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

thanx, yea i should have pictem wen there were more i guess.. seeing i should be givin more dry bud pics....those are 14.1 grams ea.or 175.00 ea. or 325.00 oz,1,200 qp.2,200 hp, i dont fool with grams. i try to make it affordable bes i can, with some good weed and pass the the better deal down the line to my homie and let him bust it up..rdr..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

hahah man after my own heart i dont fool with anything less than the o keeps things nice n simple

id love a bag of that tho man it looks well tasty!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2009)

i feel you... my last grow i kept two o'z for myself and the rest went in grams.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

yea a closeup would show very pastey bag. has to be all kept in the deep freezer because of the super sour lemon dank wich yu can smell through a tin w/ lid on it.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

also i have a big bag and large cereal box stuffed with all the sick crystalized leaves rite to the bud i saved ,no reg leaves,jus crusted up from 8 months bak of probably 10 or mre strains,lol.i may order a 4-set of bubble bags from www.bubblebags.com for 99.00 and make a decent little blok of hashish with wat i have maybe,i never made it before but iseen some yu-tube videos,which way is the fastest and easiest way if someone with experience could give me some tips,,i used to jus leave the crusted leaves on the bud and recently thot i mite try makin some hash,rdr.


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 17, 2009)

that shit look fire! and at a good price


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 17, 2009)

awsome


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

thanx BH, havent seen ya ina while,good to see ya drop by... update .. jus bot 2-5 pacs of double purple dojaberry from outlaw genetics.. we'll do the magic merlin,godbud,double purple doja berry journal,huh.wat yall think/ sounds frosty purple to me,lol.rdr.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 17, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx BH, havent seen ya ina while,good to see ya drop by... update .. jus bot 2-5 pacs of double purple dojaberry from outlaw genetics.. we'll do the magic merlin,godbud,double purple doja berry journal,huh.wat yall think/ sounds frosty purple to me,lol.rdr.



That sounds beautiful man...  I'll be startin a 10 pack of querkle and serious ak47. Its gonna b a purple frosty winter...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> That sounds beautiful man...  I'll be startin a 10 pack of querkle and serious ak47. Its gonna b a purple frosty winter...


i gotta do the AK eventually, i'll put it on my list at attitude along with my purple wreck fems order.i'm gonna wait and see if they do a freebie promo thats worth waiting,, yea i got 4 qerkle girls goin mysef 36 days flower,freakin beast,,jus cant get over that smell,,i need to do some deep purple also.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 17, 2009)

I need to get more pruple growing....... sigh...... in due time.... Im picky about purples I grow..... and the ones I want are always so expensive to get ahold of.....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

say guys chk out my sig in my new journal doing double purple doja under one of my lights and 1 pac grape krush, got my replacements las week of the authentic dj short beans still hava pac left , magic merlin, may throw in some northern lights also,still got the og 18 and kush berry goin still and have full tray of clones fixing to root and get new mother of each others are in the biggest buckets flowering,,gonna be even bigger in those probably.so were goin full throttle and will still be posting here i guess doin dna genetics beans which i highly esteem as a good high yielding projects,rdr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

on it like flies to shit Raider! man you really do have an eye for strains man. oh n the final yield on the larger of the querkle i got came out at just under 6.5 oz


----------



## raiderman (Nov 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on it like flies to shit Raider! man you really do have an eye for strains man. oh n the final yield on the larger of the querkle i got came out at just under 6.5 oz


i didnt see it ,i jus saw that bit in that tray,lol,was it wet, that must be some heavy bud in that little tray.rdr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

that was just the bigger buds i was snappin pics of and yeah its pretty dense bud, you squeeze it and nothing happens lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

man sorry to hear that. my lynch mob?!?! anti american sentimentism?!?! where? im generally against all things EU and most of the others are the same but we dont gripe at the US. we got Australians Bulgarians and allsorts that post in my thread man im sorry you got that vibe from my thread.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 19, 2009)

Im totally Anti US.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

oh i just knew you were one of those baby killin' tobacco chewin' first blood types Raider




chillax bro its all about recognising the skills. and your not short in that department

your not confusing my mob with that hobbes character are ya?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> that shit look fire! and at a good price


 yea thanx,its almost all gone ,gotta crop of blueberry skunk wont be much longer,yea wen i busted upma bud i thot it mite be budrot of the severe sour smell,lol,jus so sour lemony cant believe the weed is actually this strong,,also first couple kushberry clones rooted in 6 days.rdr.


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 19, 2009)

blueberry skunk, pretty much blue cheese no?
blueberryxskunk#1 is cheese, what pheno is it? breeder? interested in that because
the blue cheese that i did from barneys farm was absolutely amazing.

when i start flowering im gonna open a new grow log for my OG, im about 3 weeks in veg right now
they are looking really good, but the entire vegitative growth is not to exciting to be log worthy IMO
the only thing that has me bugged about my Reserva Privada OG is that some of the plants, the leaves look to be indica dominant
some are very fat, and some are not so fat. When OG is actually more Sativa than Indica, My first OG grow i did from clone, they looked quite different.

Looking at the plants the characteristics are so different
Also I have one plant that had abnormal leaf growth as a seedling, the 2nd leaves to grow had 1 leaf on one side and 2 on the other
rather than the normal 3 blade sets of leaves, and they are abnormally huge im talking like the size of mature fan leaves which is insane.
Im hoping its not a sign of unstable genetics, being this is the first form of OG in seed form, it couldnt have had to many generations prior to this one to stabalize them.
than ill continue on my grow for the KANDY KUSH and LA Confidential X Cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

dude have you set me to ignore? wtf


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> blueberry skunk, pretty much blue cheese no?
> blueberryxskunk#1 is cheese, what pheno is it? breeder? interested in that because
> the blue cheese that i did from barneys farm was absolutely amazing.
> 
> ...


hows the smoke and high,,sounds like wat i go for,,is the yield good.also the og 18 and kushberry have excellent close node flowering on the clones.thanx for stoppin by,,yure one of my homies here i look for for sound experience and advice so we can persue our ultimate goal,lol,and ive always wanted to be an entrepreneur and have aproduct thats appealing ,lol,rdr.


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 19, 2009)

Kandy Kush and LA Cheese both were released at the same time in early october, Kandy Kush stretches like the Original OG ChemDawg Pheno, but it yields and nugs up like trainwreck. Keeping the taste of OG from what ive heard. Everyone knows how trainwreck yields, smells, and tastes which is why i was sucked in by these original genetics from DNA its a Hybrid 60% Indica Dominant, Little longer flowerin period i believe its 10-11 weeks. The way I've heard people talking about it, I had to give it a shot. Its selling out on almost every DNA vendor, Some vendors are even charging like 90Pounds per 6 seed Breeder pack, i Believe attitude is charging 55.00 Best thing is DNA gave me these for absolute free, this breeder pack along with the LA Cheese. I had to get the LA Cheese, cause im a huge LA Confidential fan, one of my favorite strains, plus in a hybrid from with exodus's cheese it has to be a winner. Future Cup Capabilities, and its actually only 45.00 pounds on attitude, Reading the order i just got a 170 dollar order for free because DNA is fucking amazing. Next on my list is gonna be DNA's Chocolope

The LA Cheese is the triple crown winner LA Confidential and crossed it with the stinky exodus cheese, Its 70% Indica Dominant, it has a good sized yield...nothing like the Kandy Kush but im really anxious because im a huge fan of many cheese strains....Ive Grown Blue Cheese from both barneys farm and big buddah and loved them both tremendously. Though ive never had exodus's cheese, both blue cheese ive grown are both crossed with big buddahs cheese. But im definetly excited.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> Kandy Kush and LA Cheese both were released at the same time in early october, Kandy Kush stretches like the Original OG ChemDawg Pheno, but it yields and nugs up like trainwreck. Keeping the taste of OG from what ive heard. Everyone knows how trainwreck yields, smells, and tastes which is why i was sucked in by these original genetics from DNA its a Hybrid 60% Indica Dominant, Little longer flowerin period i believe its 10-11 weeks. The way I've heard people talking about it, I had to give it a shot. Its selling out on almost every DNA vendor, Some vendors are even charging like 90Pounds per 6 seed Breeder pack, i Believe attitude is charging 55.00 Best thing is DNA gave me these for absolute free, this breeder pack along with the LA Cheese. I had to get the LA Cheese, cause im a huge LA Confidential fan, one of my favorite strains, plus in a hybrid from with exodus's cheese it has to be a winner. Future Cup Capabilities, and its actually only 45.00 pounds on attitude, Reading the order i just got a 170 dollar order for free because DNA is fucking amazing. Next on my list is gonna be DNA's Chocolope
> 
> The LA Cheese is the triple crown winner LA Confidential and crossed it with the stinky exodus cheese, Its 70% Indica Dominant, it has a good sized yield...nothing like the Kandy Kush but im really anxious because im a huge fan of many cheese strains....Ive Grown Blue Cheese from both barneys farm and big buddah and loved them both tremendously. Though ive never had exodus's cheese, both blue cheese ive grown are both crossed with big buddahs cheese. But im definetly excited.


yea,dna genetica the absolute bomb,,i sent pics of my og 18 to them and they really liked the way they came out and the yield,,jus thot i'd send it in .have yu tried purple wreck? i'm still sittin one 13 pac.. did yu know thier doin the fem beans of purple wreck at 72.00 for 6 beans plus the 10% discount..yea outlaw jus sent my magic merlin today, sent a 170.00 yester. for the double purple doja 2 pax,he only had 4 total for sale and i snagged 2 off the bat,lol.and will be seeding a 4 cross strain project constist of double purple doja, grape krush,magic merlin ,stay tuned ,i'll get it better this round because i'm keepin the males cureent during pollenation.and will give out a few pacs for sure to my friends at thwe end..rdr.


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> hows the smoke and high,,sounds like wat i go for,,is the yield good.also the og 18 and kushberry have excellent close node flowering on the clones.thanx for stoppin by,,yure one of my homies here i look for for sound experience and advice so we can persue our ultimate goal,lol,and ive always wanted to be an entrepreneur and have aproduct thats appealing ,lol,rdr.


The blue cheese from barneys farm is no doubt one of my favorite strains, it stinks so goood...that sounds so bad lol but it does have a real cheesey smell to it with a hint of fruityness. With a very high THC level, its a 80% indica hybrid, crossed from barneys blueberry male...The nugs are rock hard, i kid you not... Smaller extremely dense nugs, an amazing scrog strain. Perfect for a scrog. I harvested about 60-75 grams per plant, under two 600w hps fixtures. Extremely friendly grower, practically takes care of itself completely through the grow, I have a entire pack of fem seeds on hand for the future cause its definetly a strain i truly loved. It blew seedsmans white widdow and barneys farm g13 haze right out of the water in my last grow.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> The blue cheese from barneys farm is no doubt one of my favorite strains, it stinks so goood...that sounds so bad lol but it does have a real cheesey smell to it with a hint of fruityness. With a very high THC level, its a 80% indica hybrid, crossed from barneys blueberry male...The nugs are rock hard, i kid you not... Smaller extremely dense nugs, an amazing scrog strain. Perfect for a scrog. I harvested about 60-75 grams per plant, under two 600w hps fixtures. Extremely friendly grower, practically takes care of itself completely through the grow, I have a entire pack of fem seeds on hand for the future cause its definetly a strain i truly loved. It blew seedsmans white widdow and barneys farm g13 haze right out of the water in my last grow.


yea, i did big buddah blue cheese and they had that hazey blue resin maker,,sweet .. if yu havent tried the kushberry it will make that lay down,lol,absolute double blueberry dank that has to be kept in the deep freezer beause so sweet sour dank strong.


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea,dna genetica the absolute bomb,,i sent pics of my og 18 to them and they really liked the way they came out and the yield,,jus thot i'd send it in .have yu tried purple wreck? i'm still sittin one 13 pac.. did yu know thier doin the fem beans of purple wreck at 72.00 for 6 beans plus the 10% discount..yea outlaw jus sent my magic merlin today, sent a 170.00 yester. for the double purple doja 2 pax,he only had 4 total for sale and i snagged 2 off the bat,lol.and will be seeding a 4 cross strain project constist of double purple doja, grape krush,magic merlin ,stay tuned ,i'll get it better this round because i'm keepin the males cureent during pollenation.and will give out a few pacs for sure to my friends at thwe end..rdr.


 
Lol keep sure to keep me in mind when you give some out lol, I crossed my own accidently in the past and grew my own headband x NL#5 and it came out decent but nothing to great. Yea I just love the people at DNA, if you havent seen them they have a few vids on youtube where they are talking about how they came into the business etc, they are just 2 stoner dudes from the states who moved to amsterdamn to quote "live a dream" they are making a name for themselves so damn fast its crazy, they are allready placing in the cannabis cups, and they have only been around 2-3 years. 

I was gonna get the purple wreck and i decided on the Kandy kush cause it has the wreck in it and og two of my favorite strains alone, im not a huge purples kind of smoker. If i get purples its usually the urkels or the grandaddies. Ive actually grown grandaddy aswell which is another strain i love. Im just getting my feet wet in this reserva privada og grow and im allready looking at my next grows coming up lol, i have issues.

illl stay posted to keep a look out for more info as you post it, that og 18 looked amazing, the sky is the limit bro


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> Lol keep sure to keep me in mind when you give some out lol, I crossed my own accidently in the past and grew my own headband x NL#5 and it came out decent but nothing to great. Yea I just love the people at DNA, if you havent seen them they have a few vids on youtube where they are talking about how they came into the business etc, they are just 2 stoner dudes from the states who moved to amsterdamn to quote "live a dream" they are making a name for themselves so damn fast its crazy, they are allready placing in the cannabis cups, and they have only been around 2-3 years.
> 
> I was gonna get the purple wreck and i decided on the Kandy kush cause it has the wreck in it and og two of my favorite strains alone, im not a huge purples kind of smoker. If i get purples its usually the urkels or the grandaddies. Ive actually grown grandaddy aswell which is another strain i love. Im just getting my feet wet in this reserva privada og grow and im allready looking at my next grows coming up lol, i have issues.
> 
> illl stay posted to keep a look out for more info as you post it, that og 18 looked amazing, the sky is the limit bro


 lol,we found our calling,,i'll go chekem out this evening after i watch the news. i run 3 businesses here overall and i'm thinnnnned out much ,lol.,yea,i'll do some extra home workover the nex 3 weex and tune in the genetic strength as the breeder. i got a seed in one of og 18,lol,i'm drying it.the only thing tho about og18 is they take longer for clones to root.heres one of my kushberry i'm drying to day.


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 19, 2009)

looks hella dank.
you should of lst'd that beauty


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> looks hella dank.
> you should of lst'd that beauty


thanx GW, i did it for 78 days,it was ready to reflower,lol,the other one i will take out in a few more days really is a autumn colored bud if yu ever saw one, will pic it wen i harvested it sunday.these shrink very little wen drying because of the super compact thc glands maxe this one a constant in my gro room,has the same taste as the pugnant is ..rdr


----------



## getwrecked (Nov 19, 2009)

and your in texas, that should be worth a arm and a leg out there


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

getwrecked said:


> and your in texas, that should be worth a arm and a leg out there


lol,try 2 arms and a leg,nah i'm very reasonable to a couple ppl i only fool with.325.00 oz or 1,200 qp..i do well enuff on the full total to pass a little hustle down the line,seeing everyone in this whole area only read about wat i gro ,jus brik mexican sqag 100 pound if yu can find that,shit weed.wen i ran out a couple times over 9 yrs temporary i jus didnt smoke,lol,get headaches from having to smoke so much from lak of oxygen to the brain,lol.rdr.


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 19, 2009)

dam that looks good and prob tastes even better


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> dam that looks good and prob tastes even better


wen its dry in 5 or 6 days we'll sure report it.thanx for stoppin by.


----------



## Relaxed (Nov 19, 2009)

u never top?


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 19, 2009)

raiderman do you clean your ozone jr. ? if so how? mine is not taking the smell away like it was. or do you just get a new one when you notice it not working as well? mine has only been running for about 6 months


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> raiderman do you clean your ozone jr. ? if so how? mine is not taking the smell away like it was. or do you just get a new one when you notice it not working as well? mine has only been running for about 6 months


i know ,idont know a thing about them either .yea these og dank help lower my fingernails qarter inch,lol.i dont know actually.. winters here and its been freezing,lol, and the winds out of the north,i know that neighbor is doin somethin major, so i dont worry about him, but i know he's smelled that weed .so i'm cool till april or may and thats wen i'm gettin out of here and goin south a bit more in the hill country where i'm prospecting lookin for property with hope full double wide trailer or somethin ready made jus move in and turn on,,rdr.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vxPRHXgYVlk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vxPRHXgYVlk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube].

yo raider chill bro. don was being truthful.... this is how all of us with a sense of humour joke lol. i mock them cos they pom they mock me cos im aussie, poor welshie cops it cos hes welsh, theres nothing really meant by it. anyhoo just thought id lighten that one up. don seems like a good bloke to me. 


anyhoo sorry for interupting and happy toking btw those plants look like they should keep you happy. nice work

peace out
j88

p.s 
as we all know its sometimes hard to display emotions and sarcasm in text sometimes.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 20, 2009)

ok,i can take criticizem but sep. mysef from any insults,,,,,,,,,so i'm sure yu mean well tho,but that i dont want to discuss any further on this thread,,,,,,,,,,,,, i have company over rite now and i think i have a buy,hell its smokey ,now everyone is in on it,lol,,,,,,,,got two rooted clones and transplanted and already ns lookin,looks like i'll gettem all rooted by the unicque green that goes with roots,the og 18 taxe longer to root as i've stated before,,,,,start germing a large 5 strain gro wen my outlaw pacs get here.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 20, 2009)

heres everything under the 1000,1st is a og 18 clone in flower then kushberry, etc,, waiting on thiose to root so i can refill the res of the room.,2nd room qerkle and Blueberry skunk,i see wher the wite flies eat n my leaves,they done been sprayed tho,las two clone are.


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 20, 2009)

man their looking real frosty


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 20, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> man their looking real frosty




I concur...lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 20, 2009)

thanx, the qerkle came from other flowering area and were more advanced into it than the rest . but the qerkle are some fast flowering ,i took only two clones of qerkle and only one rooted but is under the 1000 in 3 gallon bucket ,may take some off that one once it branches out or buy another pac or a 20 pac for 110.00 for future grows wen i relocate.i'll be starting from seed and need some dry goods of at least 15 strains is wy i'm breeding this round under my other 600 and will do males ans select from many to breed and keep them current wile i'm breeding and dump them once i get a few branches of double purple doja seeds, grape krush seeds, magic merlin seeds,DPD x GK , and a mix of all 3 one the most purply frosy girl to really get some solid genetics.everything in that gro is ready out side the DPD getting here in a few more days,,thro in these bcseedkings godbud and northern lights ,may lay some purple pollen ona icy northern lights and see wat happens,blah blah blah,rdr.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 21, 2009)

wow you grow even better than i first thought lol. +rep keep up he good work. i like the album pic the best though lol. blue moonshine


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> wow you grow even better than i first thought lol. +rep keep up he good work. i like the album pic the best though lol. blue moonshine


 thanx J88 , yure a good dude,much thanx,rdr.


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx, the qerkle came from other flowering area and were more advanced into it than the rest . but the qerkle are some fast flowering ,i took only two clones of qerkle and only one rooted but is under the 1000 in 3 gallon bucket ,may take some off that one once it branches out or buy another pac or a 20 pac for 110.00 for future grows wen i relocate.i'll be starting from seed and need some dry goods of at least 15 strains is wy i'm breeding this round under my other 600 and will do males ans select from many to breed and keep them current wile i'm breeding and dump them once i get a few branches of double purple doja seeds, grape krush seeds, magic merlin seeds,DPD x GK , and a mix of all 3 one the most purply frosy girl to really get some solid genetics.everything in that gro is ready out side the DPD getting here in a few more days,,thro in these bcseedkings godbud and northern lights ,may lay some purple pollen ona icy northern lights and see wat happens,blah blah blah,rdr.


 reading threw all of your thread's,you got some nice stuff going on,i wonder if i'll see some in my neck of the woods,lol,+rep,i have been waiting on an e-mail from the tude for sometime,about R.P o.g kush's,and now i just found out why.more +rep


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 21, 2009)

amazing stuff RM!... as always.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> amazing stuff RM!... as always.


Thanx,FS,lol,gotta love that name,lol,,,,lookin for property and house down south,found some cool deals out in the stix ,gonna get a paper for thae area and scout it out and see wat i can find if anything, i saw a 3 bedroom manufactured home1,450 sqare ft on area for 28,000 and the house is 7 yrs old and the land is a little under qarter acre in private area,i got haf that much on my credit cards not including cash at hand,lol,,june is my move to go date,,,,,,,,,,,, but i dont want to get tooo far from the bank,.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 21, 2009)

dam that sounds like a nice deal on that house... u movin to my state?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> dam that sounds like a nice deal on that house... u movin to my state?


no jus a couple hundred miles from here south.,hill country.i also found some cool house deals near or new for 20,000 ready to move not a trailer house but a home ,if theres no industry in the area land is cheap outside of lake properties here in texas.i've seen brick homes that were real ns in a farming community go for 20,000 and property in decnt area,jus no economy boost there in that town outside cotton by by the eons but jus a bit from here is where all the oil and gas rigs are at and yu know it wen yu drive by those little towns ,everyone owns a lexus LX and owns 240,000 vacation vehicle.lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 21, 2009)

ohh i got ya...


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 21, 2009)

yay, just got my order from tha tude... cant wait to start the querkle and ak47. gid this is gonna b a great winter...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> yay, just got my order from tha tude... cant wait to start the querkle and ak47. gid this is gonna b a great winter...


this set of qerkle i'm doin are much more iced than before,,,o yea i see wy the humidity is 9%,lol,,its so dry the end of yure fingers crack,then were in tornado alley so its always fun to get wasted and chase tornados wen spring hits, baseball size hail.,lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 21, 2009)

was the querkle in the last pics u posted RM?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

yea its the 15th one,they were moved from other area is wy thier advanced.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 21, 2009)

dam she is frosty as fukk! beautiful.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

genuity said:


> reading threw all of your thread's,you got some nice stuff going on,i wonder if i'll see some in my neck of the woods,lol,+rep,i have been waiting on an e-mail from the tude for sometime,about R.P o.g kush's,and now i just found out why.more +rep


 DNA genetics emailed me and liked the way they turned out and i replied to get more og18 beans to the tude so we can buy them ,lol.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> DNA genetics emailed me and liked the way they turned out and i replied to get more og18 beans to the tude so we can buy them ,lol.



Word...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Word...


i sent the finished pics to them and they replied back,lol,let me clarify,i'm like real toasty rite now near burnt,my deep freezer is a cheech and chong reality,kinda like a fruit stand,i'm my best customer,if yu ever gro kushberry boy its the absolute BOMB.never smeled nuthin that sweet sour dank.lol.rdr.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds like i need to get me some kushberry beans


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

yea they clone real easy to. i get roots 6 days with them,99%.i get cuttings ,get roots , put mom and clones in flower room, and make knew mom from clone like i'm doin the og 18 and i keepem goin under my 250MH to veg a bit,more cuttings,cycle growing.


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> DNA genetics emailed me and liked the way they turned out and i replied to get more og18 beans to the tude so we can buy them ,lol.


 now that whould be nice,right for the holiday offer,i whould sure stock up


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice thread raiderman....really regret not getting any of the og packs when they were avilable

Put a few more strains on my wish list now lol


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i sent the finished pics to them and they replied back,lol,let me clarify,i'm like real toasty rite now near burnt,my deep freezer is a cheech and chong reality,kinda like a fruit stand,i'm my best customer,if yu ever gro kushberry boy its the absolute BOMB.never smeled nuthin that sweet sour dank.lol.rdr.



Christ man...lol i was like two clicks away from gettin the dna kushberry but, ended up with tga querkle and serious ak47 plus the dna freebies. Oh well, next time mane.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2009)

i'll do a pic of a kushberry tomorrow that should be crispy, i'll pic it ...i never was much for fem seeds because of dutch passion,but everyone else has it to gether, also today the blueberry skunk are all taken off together,beautiful and sweet skunk dank, gotta love it....be glad yu got the qerkle ,i never seen anything beef up and ice down so fast, and ak47, i love serious seeds stuff, the perpetual thing keeps all the tanks full,lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

I pollenated a couple of my Maui Skunk calyxes with blueberry pollen.... ssssshhhh.... got a couple seeds coming


----------



## raiderman (Nov 22, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Christ man...lol i was like two clicks away from gettin the dna kushberry but, ended up with tga querkle and serious ak47 plus the dna freebies. Oh well, next time mane.


heres one that dried in comparrison to a wet one.d\dried out to a crisoy 60 grams,and very good stone,the smell is a strong like blueberry terpintine,lol. more og 18 roots today and kushberry clones ,all is well.i'm enjoying pulling 2 zips per plant this round.avging 800 a plant is all good,rdr.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 22, 2009)

fffffffffffffff just read all of this thread raiderman and I have to say 

*FANTASTIC JOB.* I mean man, you've got your shit dialed the F in.

Some of the best buds and consistancy I've seen here on RIU. Hats off to you mate. (I love saying mate even though I'm not english) 

+rep coming your way.

*Quick question raider:* Do you normally dry your buds with the leaves still on? I hear it helps with the taste/smell but is somewhat messy with trimming. Any input is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 22, 2009)

thanx for the kind words my friend,,,i usually jus hangem witha a fan on low oscilating on them and after three days i trim off all the frosted leaves and and thro them into bags then at 5 days thier usually ready, but og18 needs a full week.i do have some og18 clones in 5 gallon buckets to see how much bigger i can get them,,,, and later nex month doing all i accumiated to make some hash ,fixing to get a 4 layer bubble bags.are those the good ones,i've nevr made hash ,also strating 10 grape krush seeds,2 northern lights ,3 godbud and a pac of magic merlin and a 5 pac of outlaws double purple doja which is the far rite purple bud.. outlaws stuff will be here this week but i started wat i already have,and will harvest 12 to 14 oz of flying dutchmans BB skunk fems and qerkle in 2 to 3 weex,so i'm busily happy,,rdr,.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

raiderman said:


> heres one that dried in comparrison to a wet one.d\dried out to a crisoy 60 grams,and very good stone,the smell is a strong like blueberry terpintine,lol. more og 18 roots today and kushberry clones ,all is well.i'm enjoying pulling 2 zips per plant this round.avging 800 a plant is all good,rdr.



 nuff said...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 22, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> nuff said...


thanx bro,,i see yure A big fan of adult swim also,rdr.i'm always real stoned watching it late nite rite after forensic files i turn there,lol.


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 22, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ,i never seen anything beef up and ice down so fast.



Beef up and ice down, I love that phrase! should be on a bumper sticker or a tshirt lol


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx bro,,i see yure A big fan of adult swim also,rdr.i'm always real stoned watching it late nite rite after forensic files i turn there,lol.



haha... Awesome


----------



## raiderman (Nov 22, 2009)

i will keep this thread going for the 1000 watt and the other for the 2 -600s i guess,so theres no confusion on wat is wat.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 23, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i will keep this thread going for the 1000 watt and the other for the 2 -600s i guess,so theres no confusion on wat is wat.


that other kushberry dried 59 grams,the other was 60, so wat couple changes have been made throughout the gro i found profitable, here the fnished reality.rdr.


----------



## tilemaster (Nov 23, 2009)

yes sir. in ur experience of fucking with the flyn dutchman, and obvious other vendors that attitude stocks wut would u say is the best bag appeal/mixed with cash cropper. i need to order the right shit this time raider. n e reccomendations..


----------



## PainWrek (Nov 23, 2009)

evrything still looking amazing raiderman. took some cuttings from my ladies a few days ago. i remember you saying your o.g.18's took longer to root. how long did it take them?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 23, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> yes sir. in ur experience of fucking with the flyn dutchman, and obvious other vendors that attitude stocks wut would u say is the best bag appeal/mixed with cash cropper. i need to order the right shit this time raider. n e reccomendations..


this is my first flying dutchman round,but thier all beefing up together,funny how that worx sometimes,i know the kushberry did real well , ilove doin fems now from most now,jus easier to plant nd grow and get a tra y for nex lite ,and og 18.og kush alone jus real low yieldr,avg near 2 zips per plant on g13hp sensi,purple wreck is good but wen they dried they really took the weight with them but worth more per ,doin extra week or two puts weight also.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 23, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> evrything still looking amazing raiderman. took some cuttings from my ladies a few days ago. i remember you saying your o.g.18's took longer to root. how long did it take them?


i had some root a bit faster this round ,i want to keep a cutting around a while,,they will all root exceot three that wilted and never arose from get go usually from muud not closing in good on the stem ..,lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 23, 2009)

so how's the #18 coming along brah? I've been hearing phenomenal things about it, especially in the taste and ridiculous high.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 23, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> so how's the #18 coming along brah? I've been hearing phenomenal things about it, especially in the taste and ridiculous high.


 i already harvested the initial ones,but i one thats 36 days flower,and one ina 5 gallon bucket my mom,done pruned it to select four good branches and cut everything below it out get a better yield,i have three that rooted already,three more of 18 and kb are left ,that will be enuff to refill.


----------



## sogrow (Nov 23, 2009)

Wish I found this one sooner......Subscribed


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2009)

genuity said:


> reading threw all of your thread's,you got some nice stuff going on,i wonder if i'll see some in my neck of the woods,lol,+rep,i have been waiting on an e-mail from the tude for sometime,about R.P o.g kush's,and now i just found out why.more +rep


hell , wen dna genetics emailed me bak they never mentioned it tho i brot itup about resto king og 18,lol,watever ,besides i got a tray of clones went into flower under 1000 today .lol.anyway,were shift gears and switch over to some flying dutchman blueberry skunk fems ,couple qerkle and sensi hasplant and a attitude power kush freebie in mid flower,all these were flowered from seed.rdr.


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 24, 2009)

raiderman said:


> hell , wen dna genetics emailed me bak they never mentioned it tho i brot itup about resto king og 18,lol,watever ,besides i got a tray of clones went into flower under 1000 today .lol.anyway,were shift gears and switch over to some flying dutchman blueberry skunk fems ,couple qerkle and sensi hasplant and a attitude power kush freebie in mid flower,all these were flowered from seed.rdr.


looking good hoss


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 24, 2009)

yea they looking healthy and getting frosty


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 24, 2009)

Og This ...Og that .......Og's Wack....
No im joshing .... it happens to be my favorite strain....

I have a question for u tho ... Reading threw your thread i cant really find a smoke report ....
does it taste like real og????......Ive heard all the myths of og kush ..... and didnt know it could be made into seed form since there are no male og cuttings....
Having said that ive grown into some kinda og finatic(and am currently vegging some now).... and am curious too know if the reserva privada seeds give u that classic pineylemonfuelzestiness, that my Loius VIII (fire og cutting) brings from north hollywood.....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> Og This ...Og that .......Og's Wack....
> No im joshing .... it happens to be my favorite strain....
> 
> I have a question for u tho ... Reading threw your thread i cant really find a smoke report ....
> ...


 i wouldnt know wat to look for actually since i've never smoked it befour,but if the intoxicting sour dank is a clue then its og 18.very strong the 18th.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 25, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i wouldnt know wat to look for actually since i've never smoked it befour,but if the intoxicting sour dank is a clue then its og 18.very strong the 18th.


Thanx raidermang...... I have been seeing your threads and think that you are top 3 growers on the site..... because of your genetics or choice of strain...... 
Im sure anything you grow is bound to be some dank... no mattters what it is....

im gonna start growing some louis VIII
og kush.... its a fire og strain from san fernando valley.... as soon as im done with these reserva privada og beans.... 
thats the best smoke out here.....
thanx fro the help bro....

.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 25, 2009)

thanx, jus love weed,fixing to go full time,lol,,,,so all the godbud germed and NL from bcseedking in 3 days. only 2 grape krush breaking ground,i see a few more ,this is day 4 germing.,,wouldnt it be the shit if these beans are old the dj short beans,damn,i hope they all crack,,,i'm seeding anyway,lol,f*** it.rdr.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 25, 2009)

Seed run ay?


----------



## dankguy123 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey raiderman,
so what do you rate the og18 on a scale from 1-10?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 25, 2009)

dankguy123 said:


> Hey raiderman,
> so what do you rate the og18 on a scale from 1-10?


 def a 10 for dank and strength,, theres a real high $$$ for it rite now,i still have a haf a pound in the deep freezer.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2009)

raiderman said:


> def a 10 for dank and strength,, theres a real high $$$ for it rite now,i still have a haf a pound in the deep freezer.


 also jus sent in my money order to hemp depot for 2 pax of c99 beans, that jus hit i been waiting on.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2009)

raiderman said:


> also jus sent in my money order to hemp depot for 2 pax of c99 beans, that jus hit i been waiting on.


 and jus ordered 25 purps and 25 white widow from bcseedking.rdr.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 26, 2009)

raiderman said:


> def a 10 for dank and strength,, theres a real high $$$ for it rite now,i still have a haf a pound in the deep freezer.


sigh. ....


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 26, 2009)

raiderman said:


> def a 10 for dank and strength,, theres a real high $$$ for it rite now,i still have a haf a pound in the deep freezer.





> also jus sent in my money order to hemp depot for 2 pax of c99 beans, that jus hit i been waiting on.





> and jus ordered 25 purps and 25 white widow from bcseedking.rdr.


that's what i call living the dream....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> that's what i call living the dream....


lol,yea it keeps me busy ,the fun way,,,transplanted 8 to 5 inch containers ,and flower from seed .grape krush ,nl,godbud,still have 25 others still waiting on and new ones las nite started.gotta keep the train rollin,no time for breax,.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, Radermang. Remember when I told you when you first started growing for me, the guys that last in this business, are the guys who fly straight. Low-key, quiet. But the guys who want it all, chicas, champagne, flash... they don't last

You know what a chazzer is?

It's a Yiddish word for "pig." See, the guy, he wants more than what he needs. He don't fly straight no more

lol....im kiddin raider...... im just jealous..... happy thanx!!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2009)

well i do have some flash.lol.but i also runa local business in town ,i've been self employed for yrs,actually i run a hard physical business..


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 26, 2009)

raiderman said:


> well i do have some flash.lol.but i also runa local business in town ,i've been self employed for yrs,actually i run a hard physical business..


I bet brada!!!!!

Other than a weed bussiness i suppose....
You want a dream ...move to la and start your own collective........
heard that sometimes they pull 12,000 a day .... 
Or you could just supply one of the 1000 that are currently open....
Unfortunately city halls putting a stop to it....
Dont mess with texas....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> I bet brada!!!!!
> 
> Other than a weed bussiness i suppose....
> You want a dream ...move to la and start your own collective........
> ...


lol,hear yu tell it,i'm goin on 10 yrs my friend runnin same ole same ole.maybe the person yure tryin to create doesnt fit me,lol.


----------



## maganza (Nov 26, 2009)

hey, i am also growing a kushberry from dna but how can you get all of the buds growing along the middle? mine is kind of a christmas tree with buds along the branches maybe its because of lower temperatures at night dont know..

how is the kushberry high? long lasting? it already smells really sweet, smoking some well cured berry must have an amazing taste.

peace from portugal


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2009)

maganza said:


> hey, i am also growing a kushberry from dna but how can you get all of the buds growing along the middle? mine is kind of a christmas tree with buds along the branches maybe its because of lower temperatures at night dont know..
> 
> how is the kushberry high? long lasting? it already smells really sweet, smoking some well cured berry must have an amazing taste.
> 
> peace from portugal


 yea its real sweet,i'm smokin it now,real sweet,lol.rdr.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 26, 2009)

*hey raider how early did you lollipop you plants they look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey raider how early did you lollipop you plants they look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 wat does lollipop mean?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

dude your waaaaay over due a wicked cola shot, i know their only babies but im havin withdrawals dude i need a fat purple nug....


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 27, 2009)

raiderman how was your thanksgiving? mine was great had a pork loin wrapped with 1 pound of smoked bacon it was great plus a little southern homegrown & a little crown royal on the rocks. friends & family. i could not have had a better one. hope yours was good. cool avatar u got there


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> raiderman how was your thanksgiving? mine was great had a pork loin wrapped with 1 pound of smoked bacon it was great plus a little southern homegrown & a little crown royal on the rocks. friends & family. i could not have had a better one. hope yours was good. cool avatar u got there


 it started alrite then my nephew that lives here had diahreah of the mouth and i had to fix the leak,lol,then it was shot after that.but i was numb and stoned but firm.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude your waaaaay over due a wicked cola shot, i know their only babies but im havin withdrawals dude i need a fat purple nug....


 k dude ,i'll get in there and pic afew,i'm rearranging the room and able to bring everything to the floor without props finally.outlaw got my cash and sent the double purple doja today.magic merlin may be in today.rdr.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 27, 2009)

lol apprentlly someone said something they shouldn't have.... I just love those momments just soo awkward haha.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey have you ever tried any other strains from Mandala? I'm thinking about picking up the hashberry and Ganesh or 8 miles high. 

Oh, nevermind. KUSHberry, not HASHberry


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> it started alrite then my nephew that lives here had diahreah of the mouth and i had to fix the leak,lol,then it was shot after that.but i was numb and stoned but firm.lol.


a little attitude adjustment across the lips goes a long way


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

yea he wa over due. because he's related tends to think they can push,lo,funny i outweigh him by 100 pounds, and i'm no pig,lol.


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 27, 2009)

then the party was over


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> then the party was over


lights out.,,


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 27, 2009)

good talking to you raider man ill catch you later its harvest day for me got to sharpen the ole cutters


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> good talking to you raider man ill catch you later its harvest day for me got to sharpen the ole cutters


yu too my friend,,,well heres a little dank.day 40 or around that , alot of mix actually.new beans goin strait into flower all 30 in 5 inch containers .got 30 germing now and a few have gone strait to the 1000 once thay get a couple inces high in the dome,rdr.


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 27, 2009)

looking great


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 27, 2009)

yea mang great looking dank right there


----------



## Relaxed (Nov 27, 2009)

Raider, u have any tips on your watering method? Do you take your plants outside or to a bathtub for watering. You must have some tips for quick watering method/system to save time? I don't see any water catching system for run off?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

thanx, i'm in process of refilling it ,got many seeds germing in soil , will go strait into the 1000 watt flowering once thier up .


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 27, 2009)

hey raiderman, how many plants do u flower under the 1000 at a time. i got 24 autoflower diff varieties under 1200 hps( 2- 600hps) they all are different ages. 14 are 7 weeks and 10 are 2 weeks


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 27, 2009)

how long you veg the kushberry?2 zips a plant thats good! congrates how tall were the finished plants?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Raider, u have any tips on your watering method? Do you take your plants outside or to a bathtub for watering. You must have some tips for quick watering method/system to save time? I don't see any water catching system for run off?


 i placed the white poly wrap sqare including floor., i know wat to water to where it barely runs out the bottom evaps ina couple hours, to much runoff ov erwatered.i wouldnt take a inside plant outside, it'll burn it up,lol,less its been greenhouse nurtured.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Raider, u have any tips on your watering method? Do you take your plants outside or to a bathtub for watering. You must have some tips for quick watering method/system to save time? I don't see any water catching system for run off?





kushykushkushy said:


> hey raiderman, how many plants do u flower under the 1000 at a time. i got 24 autoflower diff varieties under 1200 hps( 2- 600hps) they all are different ages. 14 are 7 weeks and 10 are 2 weeks


 i may do 40 seeds and place them in 5 inch containers and place into flower,in three weex males will show first, wen no more males usually the res are females , transplant , bust the rootball out and place in choice container , saves on room, and i place them in multi 2 gallon sqare containers and crowd them in wen doin reg. seeds. .the big og and kb fems veged in 3 gal. buckets.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

couchlock907 said:


> how long you veg the kushberry?2 zips a plant thats good! congrates how tall were the finished plants?


 28 days,but flowering from seed gets near the same actually.it wont start flowering out till it gets a certain size and its got its own mind less yure doin auto strains,which are short, i like 3 ft of buds rok hard down per plant.kushberry is so sweet tho.


----------



## Relaxed (Nov 27, 2009)

hey dude I never see you grow sativas? Think I am about to pull on a pack of Serious Kali Mist. I hear its a wonderfull smoke that dealers usually keep only for themselves....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> hey dude I never see you grow sativas? Think I am about to pull on a pack of Serious Kali Mist. I hear its a wonderfull smoke that dealers usually keep only for themselves....


 if i did i'd do serious seeds for sure,maybe bubble gum.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 27, 2009)

*got in late on this grow but here now and man your the man im trying 2 get where you are as far as growing i love your work raider!!!!!!!!!!!!!! +rep*


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *got in late on this grow but here now and man your the man im trying 2 get where you are as far as growing i love your work raider!!!!!!!!!!!!!! +rep*


thanx, i guess i jus like to smoke and gro.love it.... yu know after thinkin about it i think i'm gonna order 2 pax of serious seeds bubble gum,lol,sounds great..rdr.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 27, 2009)

*yeah do the bubble gum its a must and please do a grow report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

will do them wen i relocate in june, but will purchase them now.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dude rdr whats the sativa tree I see? I haven't ever seen you do a sativa it looks like high yeilder there can't wait to see the results. I bet the high is gonna be soaring.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Dude rdr whats the sativa tree I see? I haven't ever seen you do a sativa it looks like high yeilder there can't wait to see the results. I bet the high is gonna be soaring.


its some pheno kushberry that was diff.... jus bot these , 10.00 each at hippieshop.com ,,mounting a 3 ft blacklite,these will be my backup scenery in the closet gro pics , wen i takem out to pic at the end..


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 27, 2009)

nice...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

i did 3 serious bubblegum clones and man its some fruity sticky shit the boys at serious have got breeding and stabilising nailed down. real good yield too id like to see what you can do with em R.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i did 3 serious bubblegum clones and man its some fruity sticky shit the boys at serious have got breeding and stabilising nailed down. real good yield too id like to see what you can do with em R.


thanx,we'll see...i guess if i have another terrible germ rate on these grape krush def. gonna contact attitude....anyway outlaw sent those beans and i sent off formthe 2 pax of c99 2 days ago to hempdepot.i'm smokin some og 18 this morning,, it is a true knok out weed,, if yu take 2 good bong hits yu better find somewhere to melt,lol.


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 28, 2009)

man i had tons of those stoner blacklight posters in my old college dorm room lol. those bring back some sweet memories


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice marauder ya got there in your avatar Raiderman


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*hey raider i see you use grow big, tiger bloom, cha-ching, and beastie bloomz, i wanted to know do you use open sesame, and big bloom let me know!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raiderman (Nov 28, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey raider i see you use grow big, tiger bloom, cha-ching, and beastie bloomz, i wanted to know do you use open sesame, and big bloom let me know!!!!!!!!!!*


 this is all of it here.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*thanks raider*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx,we'll see...i guess if i have another terrible germ rate on these grape krush def. gonna contact attitude....anyway outlaw sent those beans and i sent off formthe 2 pax of c99 2 days ago to hempdepot.i'm smokin some og 18 this morning,, it is a true knok out weed,, if yu take 2 good bong hits yu better find somewhere to melt,lol.


everywhere seems sold out of both the og and the #18


----------



## raiderman (Nov 29, 2009)

yea jus a couple of the other pac of dj short beans cracked and all the god bud and NL all cracked broke ground and transplanted.. i emailed them and said those dj short beans are old seeds.we'll see how they handle it.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 29, 2009)

little late gettin here but dammnnn raider that OG kush (18? was it?) is fuckin frosty lookin and the bud/leaf ratio is fuckin insane, never seen so little leaves to the amount of bud, im refferring way back to pics on page 27 or sumthing. +rep and good luck bro


----------



## PainWrek (Nov 29, 2009)

what breeder did you get your northern lights rdr? i have a couple n.l.s from sensi seeds. real aesthetically pleasing plants, distinct smell. 

have you ever done any breeding dude? i was thinking about breeding a male DP Blueberry with the o.g. 18 in a few months but not sure how stable it would be.... would love to have my own bred kushberry.... yeeeeessssss....... kushberry.......


----------



## BBad (Nov 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everywhere seems sold out of both the og and the #18


http://sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=3599
http://www.seedmadness.com/seeds/reserva_privada_og_181.html

the og 18 got 2nd in in the cannabis cup indica cup

PS How do you like the crooked vultures album?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

sweet man thanks!

yeah im still working out if i like it haha bet it rocks live


----------



## OGKUSH13 (Dec 1, 2009)

hi, been reading for a while now, been growing for years have great genetics and killer weed, i recentlt got some kushberry seeds and now i have two beautiful mothers, my next cycle of white berry is almost done and it's great weed but super low yeilder. I grow 16 clones in a top feed bubbler dual pod hydro system and i always produce great weed to it's maximun potential, i've read some of these threads but can't get a feel for the kushberry yeild, does it yeild alot ? or average or low, i'm tired of this low yeilding white berry i'm thinking of swithching back to my g13/haze mother i have cuzz atleast i can get a whole pund every harvest, thanks and great looking crops buddy


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2009)

OGKUSH13 said:


> hi, been reading for a while now, been growing for years have great genetics and killer weed, i recentlt got some kushberry seeds and now i have two beautiful mothers, my next cycle of white berry is almost done and it's great weed but super low yeilder. I grow 16 clones in a top feed bubbler dual pod hydro system and i always produce great weed to it's maximun potential, i've read some of these threads but can't get a feel for the kushberry yeild, does it yeild alot ? or average or low, i'm tired of this low yeilding white berry i'm thinking of swithching back to my g13/haze mother i have cuzz atleast i can get a whole pund every harvest, thanks and great looking crops buddy


 kushberry yields well...... up date ,the 2 trees are kushberry and og 18 from clpone many little rooted clones KB and og18. the res of my og 18 are goin into flower.i'll get more if they come out with more till i get moved. jus not the place to be doin moms atm.rdr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

dripping in crystal as usual man! what's the big plant to the left in this pic?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 3, 2009)

kushberry??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

duuuuh sorry blond moment.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2009)

its a sativa pheno type Kushberry, alate seed actually from original start..the og 18 has 6 leads and veged 6 weex and KB trees.in 5 gallon buckets this time and more veging since they were mothers,big stalks already i'm prob. gonna have to stake all 6 branches on ea,hopefully.


----------



## PainWrek (Dec 3, 2009)

have you put any o.g. 18 rooted clones straight into 12/12 rdr? if so, how much did they stectch, and yield? they're nice stretchers. 1 girl i have was 7 inches b/f 12/12 and stretched to over 3 ft......o.g. 18 def takes the cake in my crop, got a mother vegging.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2009)

anything in there goes strait to flower except those 2 mothersheres my blueberry skunk gro in other flower room.the 2 qerkle are almost fini '


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2009)

and heres a haf oz i jus chopped up to mpieces,,now does that look sour ,lol.rdr.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 3, 2009)

dammmn that does look sour 
that the kushberry?
and was the quekel pic #2 in your last post last page(pg47)


----------



## sogrow (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking oh so nice. How's that kushberry smelling? I'm about to pull mine in a week or so. Keep it up man. Looks good


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 3, 2009)

dam that shit looks fruity


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> dammmn that does look sour
> that the kushberry?
> and was the quekel pic #2 in your last post last page(pg47)


 thats the og kush 18,sorry i didnt post it,,very opposite of fruity,worse than sour lemon.lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> and heres a haf oz i jus chopped up to mpieces,,now does that look sour ,lol.rdr.


my lorrrrrdy is this the #18? 

I HAVE to get this strain if so. I *love* sour strains.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

daaaamn man scissor hash to boot


----------



## PainWrek (Dec 3, 2009)

how much do your o.g. 18 clones that go straight to flower yield? lookin tasty, can't wait till i harvest some.....


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2009)

PainWrek said:


> how much do your o.g. 18 clones that go straight to flower yield? lookin tasty, can't wait till i harvest some.....


so far one in 32 days flower looks good and healthy,thay have that plastic leaf look that looks amazing .heres one ,got many more jus transplanted and KB clones also, everything goes from roots to flower.strong ass weed my friend. this haf oz will las me 12 to 17 days.but my deep freezer is like a fruit stand ,O choices choices.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2009)

sogrow said:


> Looking oh so nice. How's that kushberry smelling? I'm about to pull mine in a week or so. Keep it up man. Looks good


that kushberry def has to be the best smelling fruity dank i 've seen so far and tast exactly as it smells is wy i cloned so many,,highly requested,but i think my kushberry tree and og kush trees are goin to be somethin to behold i can tell.


----------



## PainWrek (Dec 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> so far one in 32 days flower looks good and healthy,thay have that plastic leaf look that looks amazing .heres one ,got many more jus transplanted and KB clones also, everything goes from roots to flower.strong ass weed my friend. this haf oz will las me 12 to 17 days.but my deep freezer is like a fruit stand ,O choices choices.lol.


mmmmm..... here's one of my o.g. kush 18 girls at day 20, she's the taller one on the right, towering over the rest of the garden....


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2009)

ns army yu have there.i love the og.finishing it off with this tree akushberry. i paid 70.00 nd 7 rooted clones and plenty in the deep freeze,lol and KB. fixing to bave 5 or 6 oz of qerkle also by next week dry them.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2009)

thanx,,,,got in my 25 BC purps and 25 white widows and started 9 of each.so def a multi strain garden.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 6, 2009)

whats the story on the purps and where did you get them from (bc seed co?) 

im currently trying to find a few good purple genetics.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2009)

from www.bcseedking.com .thier reliable and fast,thier godbud and NL are 13 days old look good,,,


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 6, 2009)

cool thanks. 

umm but you didnt answer im chasing some really nice purple genetics. something that doesnt really need cold or a deficiency to reveal the underlying pigments.
they have two there and there purps looks good  but yeah. i was just wandering what your take on the idea would be im already in for another ten querkle (i only got four) and some morte duran poison but im trying to find the purpleest there is. 

otherwise all im left with is to go to this person i know who is in posession of the origional purple haze from the 70s. them prioblem Hes a real tightass and its about 3/4 hours drive away depending on how fast you go. 

these are true purple genetics though. as we all know the purple can only be enduced if its in the gentics. that is this is the underlying pigments and we bring them out but true dominant purple strains dont need deficiency or cold to show there colors, they will show purple colours in mid summer and the stems and the veins in the leaves are also purple not just the leaves as with a lot of purple strains oput these days. that is he whole plant can be purple. these are like that (though theres the odd normal coloured one every now and then too). i wouldnt mind getting some of these but as ive said before its a mission lol.

they truly are amazing though the last ones i seen (about 2/3 years ago) there was a few of them and they were all ranging beetween 5-9 maybe a little bit more feet. fully purple beauties. it was mind bending smoke too. 

i noticed bc seedking have juicy fruit. ive tried that before i give it a good rating. thats one thats been around for a while too. 

anyhoo sorry about the shit dribble.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 7, 2009)

order sent from hempdepot the 2 pax of c99 seeds.swweet. also started another light and 6 grape krush 6 god bud and 5 northern lights reg plants.


----------



## mr773 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hey rdr how many plants are you putting in your small flower room and how many lights are in there and whats the watts!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raiderman (Dec 9, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey rdr how many plants are you putting in your small flower room and how many lights are in there and whats the watts!!!!!!!!!!!!*


i'll throw in these ten magic merlins also,will be 26 in all and see how many girls we get and go from there.will do the DPD in another growroom seeing thier not here yet and were already movin along ,but i will put them uner the 1000 in big buckets and clone some,,,, its 600 watt air cooled hortilux bulb.all the rest of the blueberry skunk plants went under the 1000 watt to clear out this other 600 for the WW and purps, so far 29 out of 32 broke ground.bcseedking rox all thier beans are always good and my godbud already has purps as small plants ,no crappy plants and Northern lights also.have 8 kushberry and 4 og kush 18 clone plants growin ns straitinto flower.rdr.


----------



## PainWrek (Dec 9, 2009)

busy, busy man


----------



## mr773 (Dec 9, 2009)

*thanks rdr!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 10, 2009)

rdr is my hero.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 10, 2009)

you ever use ushio bulbs?


----------



## tmsculli (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn man, if that other guy has an army you for sure have a fucking arsenal. Those girls are going to be a mean, green, stoned-up machine.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> you ever use ushio bulbs?


i've never heard of them, i use hortilux on all my lights except my 250 conversion light... well my jewels made in,germing one pac.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 10, 2009)

Im germing more seeds too!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 11, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im germing more seeds too!


heres everything under the 1000 and purps and white widow starting to veg here uder the 1000.rdr..


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2009)

c99 come in,i'll do a pac nex round witha pac of purple wrecks and more qerkle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

lookin good man! that c99 is a racy one, makes my heart beat so fast as if id had a line of coke


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good man! that c99 is a racy one, makes my heart beat so fast as if id had a line of coke


 yea i heard it was real good,may get another pac later .i had 2 blueberry skunk plants dry and real good weed,strong and berry tasting.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 12, 2009)

raiderman said:


> c99 come in,i'll do a pac nex round witha pac of purple wrecks and more qerkle.


how's purplewreck? I've always wanted to grow it.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 13, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> how's purplewreck? I've always wanted to grow it.


my las i flowered from seed and had low avg yield but the weed smell and taste is jus like the qerkle.i'll vegem a bit longer next time.heres one of 3 qerkle that dried out ,love that smell.


----------



## mr773 (Dec 13, 2009)

*hey rdr im gonna veg for three weeks then flower, if they are big enough i will top if not i will trim using your method while they are in flower about every ten days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raiderman (Dec 14, 2009)

are yu not doin a journal?


----------



## mr773 (Dec 15, 2009)

*i doubt it but i will on the next grow the first of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## couchlock907 (Dec 15, 2009)

looking good raider my single kushberry didnt do anything waiting on all dna;s freebies and ordered a 6pack fem kushberry im going to breed with and if i get a boy out of the #18x Skunk! should be good keep ya posted


----------



## raiderman (Dec 15, 2009)

sounds cool,yull also see how fas yu get roots wen cloning,. i had almost 100% on the kb. og 18 was a bit harder ..but i did find out that the og 18 will get roots jus takes a 4 to 7 days longer and keep the jiffy pellet moist but not soaked.


----------



## couchlock907 (Dec 15, 2009)

raiderman said:


> sounds cool,yull also see how fas yu get roots wen cloning,. i had almost 100% on the kb. og 18 was a bit harder ..but i did find out that the og 18 will get roots jus takes a 4 to 7 days longer and keep the jiffy pellet moist but not soaked.


 Danks! cant wait wish i could send you some of the beans i bred from my couchlockx sailorsspice! wordscant describe da smell like a fruit that hasnt been discovered!


----------



## mr773 (Dec 15, 2009)

*hey rdr have you vegged for two weeks and flowerd if so how was the yeild, i asked because i have some big bang thats two weeks and i wanted to flower and i topped them and the growth in two days has been huge!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey rdr have you vegged for two weeks and flowerd if so how was the yeild, i asked because i have some big bang thats two weeks and i wanted to flower and i topped them and the growth in two days has been huge!!!!!!!!!!!*


yea 16 to 21 days less i'm doin these DPD and grape krush,because of clone need.... heres everything under the 1000 and 2-600s ,3 flower rooms.rdr..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 17, 2009)

damn whats pic #7 wicked leaf/bud ratio in that pic atleast


----------



## don2009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job rdr


----------



## couchlock907 (Dec 17, 2009)

ohboy! looks great fox farm is the shit!week 5 i feed it one dose of only beastie bloom full strength budswell liquid guano then continue week6 normal schedule


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 22, 2009)

dam what strain is that in the 8th pic ?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 22, 2009)

lol,its one of those fake dj short bluemoonshine plants ,its drying now,nothin like bluemoonshine tho.i'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 22, 2009)

Fuck the raiders...Go Niners baby!!!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 23, 2009)

i'll say one thing ,that avitar of yures and sf go together,lol.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 23, 2009)

what up raider, just found this tread bout the kushberry, i got KB growin right now and if it turnes out anything like yours id be happy..amazing groom you got man, can i put out a request for some pics of the KB?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i'll say one thing ,that avitar of yures and sf go together,lol.



SNAP. i bet he turns his wheels in as standard  jks


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 26, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> Fuck the raiders...Go Niners baby!!!


fuck the teams, i like cheerleaders lol.


----------



## southern homegrower (Dec 28, 2009)

raiderman, i need to get a good air cooled hood. i am set up for 6 inch. can you recommend a good one


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 28, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> raiderman, i need to get a good air cooled hood. i am set up for 6 inch. can you recommend a good one


I have done a lot of research on hoods and the 2 best easy to find hoods are the Super Sun 2 & the Magnum XXXL. The Super Sun 2 is less expensive (110 - 125$)but the Magnum XXXL (200 - 225$) is actually a little bit better.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2009)

got popped over christmas weekend,nephew snitched me out,bonded out ,will return.rdr.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

oh shit that fuckin sucks... good luck bro.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 28, 2009)

raiderman said:


> got popped over christmas weekend,nephew snitched me out,bonded out ,will return.rdr.


h-o-l-y - s-h-i-t.

we expect more from family than we do of other people - but we shouldn't. they are still just people. family will fug you over just as fast as a friend.



lemme (us) know how it goes if u can. this couldn't have happened to a nicer person. bum fug a fugg'in wall. makes ya wanna move to a legal state don't it ? fer shit.
.


----------



## southern homegrower (Dec 28, 2009)

DAMN MAN RAIDERMAN DAMN. something tells me you are more prepared for this then most are, or would be


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

raiderman said:


> got popped over christmas weekend,nephew snitched me out,bonded out ,will return.rdr.


family or no family dogs get there legs broken PERIOD. (minimal punishment) and they just gotta hope they dont go behind bars or they get it. its worse when its blood. thats the lowest act there is. 

sorry just my views and how i was bought up. hope ta se ya soon rdr

respects and sympathies
j88


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 29, 2009)

fucked up bro good luck


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 29, 2009)

thats just way fucked up. any more details?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 29, 2009)

Fuck sorry bro...Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

man thats harsh rdr. my sympathies dude. family!?!? and on christmas too wtf?!?!

hope the new years better to you man.

good luck fella


----------



## dikncider (Dec 29, 2009)

That blows, what a nightmare.


----------



## Relaxed (Dec 29, 2009)

very sad news. good luck my friend. I hope you have some money for a good attorney. Get with norml and in contact with Barry Cooper about a good mj experienced lawyer. Keep in good spirits. Times will get better. If possible start a thread on the subject but then again maybe best not. Check out also the guy -south texas- on this site as he just got off a case in Texas.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 29, 2009)

not funny:


.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

should put that on a T shirt and wear the Tshirt to court


----------



## raiderman (Dec 30, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> should put that on a T shirt and wear the Tshirt to court


,lololol,wat court,lol.fk that shit i'm a 3 timer my friend,, its called bond and go.already layin down ground for 3o big bud seedlings and 30 northern lights , gone underground,heres the police video,no secret now,,thanx guys for all yure condolenses,,rdr.




http://video.yahoo.com/watch/6653983/17283228


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

ahaha yeaa... grow man grooow! thats insane... good luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ,lololol,wat court,lol.fk that shit i'm a 3 timer my friend,, its called bond and go.already layin down ground for 3o big bud seedlings and 30 northern lights , gone underground,heres the police video,no secret now,,thanx guys for all yure condolenses,,rdr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know if thats major kahones or fuckin stupid man but good luck to you either way raider!

taking your plasma is just fucking low.


----------



## dikncider (Dec 31, 2009)

It's safe to say that tv is part of the equation, I'd be in Mexico yesterday. You definitely have some nads there RM. In some fascist states you could get life.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 31, 2009)

dammn dude, even posted your own bust, good luck with everything

curious how american law works? or texan law.....u just paid to get outta jail, no court dates, nothin?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 31, 2009)

damn rdr... keep your head up, that shit is fucked. 

You should tell your brother/sister so they can fuck up their child for having a big mouth.

be strong mang, you seem to know what the deal is though.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 31, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> dammn dude, even posted your own bust, good luck with everything
> 
> curious how american law works? or texan law.....u just paid to get outta jail, no court dates, nothin?


-=-

Between 1993 and 1995, 26 states and the federal government passed "three strikes" laws in response to public outrage over such cases as the 1993 kidnapping and murder of 12-year-old Polly Klaas by a paroled repeat offender.

Under the federal Three Strikes rule, now codified at 18 U.S.C. § 3559(c), the defendant receives mandatory life imprisonment if he or she:

Is convicted in federal court of a serious violent felony; and
Has two or more prior convictions in federal or state courts, where at least one of which is a serious violent felony. The other prior offense may be a serious drug offense.
Under the statute, a serious violent felony includes murder, manslaughter, sex offenses, kidnapping, robbery, and any offense punishable by 10 years or more which includes as an element the use of force or that, by its nature, involves a significant risk of force. The statute also enumerates certain non-qualifying felonies, including unarmed robbery offenses and arsons that posed no threat to human life.

Unlike the federal laws, the three-strikes laws vary by quite a bit from state to state. However, under all federal and state three-strikes law *if someone is convicted of a crime three times,* there is no judiciary discretion in sentencing these repeat offenders. Judicial discretion means that the judge decides the length and severity of the sentence for the convicted defendant based on whatever criteria he or she considers relevant (like, severity of the crime, the defendants character, social ties, etc). Instead, regardless of any extenuating circumstances, and regardless of whether the judge believes the criminal can be rehabilitated, the criminal must go to jail for life without the possibility of parole.

-=-

He should, of course, be contacting a lawyer familiar with Three Strikes cases to determine if there are any mitigating factors in this case...

http://www.lawinfo.com/fuseaction/Client.lawarea/categoryid/139

If the lawyer doesn't see any mitigating factors ... THEN he'd be best off taking as long as a vacation as possible either in another country or under a false name out in the boondocks without ever coming to town. 'Cuz if they ever caught up to him - the vacation would be over. 
.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 31, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> Hey, Radermang. Remember when I told you when you first started growing for me, the guys that last in this business, are the guys who fly straight. Low-key, quiet. But the guys who want it all, chicas, champagne, flash... they don't last
> 
> You know what a chazzer is?
> 
> ...


Not raidermang.....
that sucks.....
raiderman u gotta fly straight man.....Straight to cali and get a license.....
hate to see you locked up man....


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 1, 2010)

My condolences Raider. Family, Makes me wonder If I can even trust my blood. 3 time rule is wack. We have a Persistant Felony Offender Charge that you get almost everytime after another felony. They drop these charges all day in court, but they also have a mandatory 5 yrs, and can keep you in. Hope all works out. Keep your head up! C


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 1, 2010)

damn rdr. bummer to hear man...hope you give that kid a nice big slap, good luck with the courts tho brother


----------



## Relaxed (Jan 1, 2010)

not only the 3 strikes deal but I believe I heard on the video "drug free zone". So I think its 1000 ft. from a school to upgrade the charges? I am not sure? Crazy, just crazy how they will throw the book at someone while in many states today it is a legal business.


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Jan 1, 2010)

O-M-G. Man, didn't see this "update" coming. Major Props for showing us the video. Kinda makes me mad, seriously look at the guys taking Raider's stuff, some of them totally want a plant r two to take home! And honestly can anyone explain the reason for taking the TV? What does tv have to do with anything? Totally bummed for you man damn!!

How old was the nephew. I'd never narc my uncle out shot. Sorry sorry sorry for you bro.


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 1, 2010)

that sucks. sorry to hear it man


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 1, 2010)

99% sure they took the TV cause they figured it was bought with "dirty drug money", they can do that right?


----------



## 12268 (Jan 1, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> Not raidermang.....
> that sucks.....
> raiderman u gotta fly straight man.....Straight to cali and get a license.....
> hate to see you locked up man....


he wont be getting any legal licenses under any legal names any time soon.

when he said he went underground that meant hes probably on a flight to another country (or should be..screw a false name GET OUT)


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Jan 1, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> 99% sure they took the TV cause they figured it was bought with "dirty drug money", they can do that right?


True true. But it wouldn't surprise me if it ends up a cop's house or in their station break room. 

Peace!


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 1, 2010)

god damn rdr

keep ya head up mane


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2010)

OpTikPhiber said:


> True true. But it wouldn't surprise me if it ends up a cop's house or in their station break room.
> 
> Peace!


 you know its in the break room,lol ..srry rdr


----------



## Relaxed (Jan 2, 2010)

hell yes the tv and the laptop are in the cops breakroom. They looked over the house like it was a free garage sale. wouldn't be surprised if they go after the house....and checking in on this thread every few days for info. they can use.


----------



## Eternal (Jan 2, 2010)

sorry to hear about this man. It's a shame that the laws against marijuana are the way they are. Just thinking of the resources wasted on irradicating a harmless plant slowly being realized as possibly the most lucrative plant in so many different ways just makes me disgusted.

Good Luck to you.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2010)

I FEEL YOUR PAIN RAIDER 

i got raided yesterday


----------



## don2009 (Jan 4, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> I FEEL YOUR PAIN RAIDER
> 
> i got raided yesterday


WTF! Why what happen?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2010)

i started a thread and im still waiting to see what happens. 

kinda trying something new if i pull it off all they got me for is a bong and a tiny bit of personal... under a gram lmfao


----------



## raiderman (Feb 2, 2010)

52 out of 54 germed.3 weex in look great.also hve 5 strawberry coufe fems.runnin a 1000 and a600 air cooled.no camera yet.lookin great.rdr.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 2, 2010)

awesome come back.


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 2, 2010)

fuck yea raider! way to come back.


----------



## Relaxed (Feb 2, 2010)

howdy pard. On horse, car or train? Hope all is well as expected.....If you can, can you give more details to how you got busted? Maybe some can learn......Did family drop in unexpected or something like that? You had to much growing to hide from a visitor I guess? Was he a very young kid (not knowing the extent of the issue?) or adult that ratted on u?


----------



## donkeyote (Feb 2, 2010)

you got some big brass balls man, kudos. Overgrow the govt. 

Re-read RM's journal's and it's not too hard to figure out what happened.


----------



## BLAZINBIG (Feb 2, 2010)

bad ass cant wait to follow your journal just got my purps from bc fixing to get god bud,sweet dream,blue berry,ak,kahunaa


----------



## raiderman (Feb 5, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> awesome come back.


Thanx.I decided to live how I want to live.so the grow goes on.runnin a1000 and a 600 under one inline fan venting out small window.26 big bud. 26northern lights.5strawberry cough. 1 chocolope.will update next week.rdr.


----------



## southern homegrower (Feb 5, 2010)

rm, good to see u man. sounds like things are doing good. we need to raise the black flag on these super crime stoppers


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 5, 2010)

u ever grown the chocolope before raider? that ones always been on my wish list.


----------



## sagensour (Feb 5, 2010)

nice cant wait sir. sorry bout the narcs. all things happen for a reason


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Feb 5, 2010)

Big Respect!!


----------



## raiderman (Feb 6, 2010)

Nephew turned me in because he was stealing from me and got in argument and turned me in.black cloud for those two.anyway will be continuig.rdr.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 8, 2010)

raiderman said:


> Thanx.I decided to live how I want to live.so the grow goes on.runnin a1000 and a 600 under one inline fan venting out small window.26 big bud. 26northern lights.5strawberry cough. 1 chocolope.will update next week.rdr.


a true soldier, that's what i like to see

my case may go fairly good too. well im hoping its not looking to bad hehe. like i said the only thing that really got to me was the fact my cat having to be put down looking like shit and with no peace whatsoever. appart from that all ive learnt is ive gotta move sometime soon hehe. 

oh and starting from scratch kinda sux too i suppose but hey it rebuilds pretty fast so chin up bro, toke this whilest you wait.......  



raiderman said:


> Nephew turned me in because he was stealing from me and got in argument and turned me in.black cloud for those two.anyway will be continuig.rdr.


were still waiting to find out who ratted us out . ...but like you i believe in following the heart and my heart believes it should be able to grow as much medicine as it likes 

much respect bro. 

peace out 
jester


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

raiderman said:


> Nephew turned me in because he was stealing from me and got in argument and turned me in.black cloud for those two.anyway will be continuig.rdr.


bad joojoo, good to see you back in the saddle man


----------



## raiderman (Apr 2, 2010)

checkin back getin 24 oz of these bigbuds and northernlights.goin to bestbuy to reup,lol.doin 11 godbud girls and grapefruit. all strawberry cough absolutuley dripping in strawberry juice,lol.the chocolope smells just like choco. stoned out of my mind ,lol,papa john on the way ,. will chek in more wen i get a comp.peace,rdr,


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 2, 2010)

sounds fukn sweet rdr. wish i could sample some of that. keep on trucking my friend. hey just noticed attitude has banners on here now when did that happen? wtf..


----------



## Near (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful Kush strains earlier, I definitely want to order Kushberry if it comes back in stock. 

I'm just curious how you got out of that trouble rdr. Did you bolt and go underground? I'll understand if you can't really get into that.


----------



## donkeyote (Apr 3, 2010)

glad to see you are still a free man

overgrow those fucking piggies


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Apr 3, 2010)

Rock on! Wave that flag!


----------



## 408isthebay (Apr 15, 2010)

they steal from you AND turn you in? god damn. Next time they ask you for free weed lace that shit with some dust and watch them trip out for the next 3 day


----------



## slipperyP (May 6, 2010)

Yo Raider.....nice to see your still around posting...I ran across the new thread. Im suscribed on page 60 reading backwards.....Looks sweet big dog.


----------



## floridasucks (May 7, 2010)

glad to see ur still growin man. enjoy those buds.


----------



## raiderman (May 8, 2010)

well got computer.finally.got a crop of godbud harvesting .super fatass frosty purple buds ,15 in all..all flowered from seed.75 days total.... jus started 57 mangos and 30 godbud and and BCSEEDKING gave me 5 feminized purple kush seeds to do a journal on.thier 3days in and they all broke ground. i'm saving one bak to take clones from wen i move from here.rdr.thanx guys for yure support. i have been studying and working on the grows to maximize yields and potency.


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2010)

good too see you back and growing...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

yo Raider man got some snaps of the godbud? a buddy paid through the nose for the beans and i just want to see what the fuss is about, is it really worth the $$$


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2010)

i'm in process of new nikon ,so no pics,but the godbuds the shit.i got mine ar bcseedking ,30 beans for 75.00.i'm smokin some this morning and its strong smooth stone, i rebot another pac.but my strawberry cough fems did excellent also.never got no hermies . i'm gonna do some blue moonshine fems again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

kool man im shut down for a bit then when i get back im going to do some pink/purps cherry cheese & black cherry kush all crosses of heath robinsons black rose im sure you must know that one, being a purp fiend


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2010)

yea wen my grape krush gets here i'm gonna cross the purple kush with it and make me a strain.Grape Kush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

double purp kush saaaweeet man 

why do you do the purps man?


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2010)

i like the grapey taste of dank .and the color seems to match,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

lol ask a simple question


----------



## raiderman (May 12, 2010)

for next gro. 10 grape krush reg, 10 more purple kush fems, 60 reg purps,5 violator kush fems,10 bluemoonshine fems.


----------



## floridasucks (May 15, 2010)

nice, ive heard alot of good feedback about godbud.


----------



## raiderman (May 15, 2010)

yea wat i'm smokinon now is purple through and through, has a sour dank much like the 18.


----------



## Relaxed (May 16, 2010)

Hey raiderman. hope all is well for you? Haven't caught up with you in a while. Keep you head down dude. I wanted to ad that my purplewreck only one seed so far but the female has tiny purple buds. Not very big buds at all. Nothing on a smoke report yet. Neither of the clones are showing any bigger buds. How many weeks did you flower them? 9 weeks for mine so far. On another strain subject the OG18/skunk has some of the largest buds i've seen on a live plant. huge and tight...can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## The Grinch (May 19, 2010)

Hey raider. Got any suggestions for a purp tasty strain with similar effects to g13xhp?


----------



## raiderman (May 19, 2010)

godbud pretyy good,i'm gettin 30 purps in and a pac of grape krush any day. i've never done either,so as far as of presently,qerkle or god bud.godbud a bit stronger tho.but an overall strain would be bluemoonshine.,


----------



## southern homegrower (May 22, 2010)

raiderman just stopped by to see how its been. I got busted in febuary.I got a good lawyer on it though. be safe hoss


----------



## raiderman (May 22, 2010)

i dont kno wat yure talkin about,lol,this godbud probably the best strain , very strong head high,i am so hihg,lolpurple kush is absolutely amazing ,58 mangos goin well and flowering two days, started 10 grape kruah and three freebies, waiting on my 30 purp seeds and 10 more purpl kush.then i'm rebuying some 18.i'm loaded up with coronas,ac,etc,,fixing to get a D3000 Nikon and some lenses and filters here real soon ,,,see ya fellow soldier SG.


----------



## S1C (May 24, 2010)

If it's cool I'd like to know where you guys get your fems and how do they usually go about getting them to you without getting you pinched? I was thinking of doing a bigger, but not too crazy grow and crossing to make my own strain so any help and information would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## raiderman (May 24, 2010)

i would like to cross these two,og kush and bluemoonshine..go to bcseedking,send cash,two weex will get yure beans,real safe.


----------



## jeb5304 (May 24, 2010)

hey rdr glad your still with us here. nice BUDS PORN, thx. so what og is stronger iyo?


----------



## raiderman (May 24, 2010)

thanx bro, good to see ya drop by,og 18 and attitude jus restocked.its more sour and double yield than the og.


----------



## S1C (May 24, 2010)

Hahaha, To most this would be a dumb question, but a dumb question is one that's not asked. How would I go about sending them cash? That's seems like something that's along the same lines as putting your social on your forehead. I mean I'm just new to this whole world but the more I learn the more intrigued I get. Any info will suffice. Thanks S1C


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 28, 2010)

You know it's definitely a keeper strain if raider runs it more than once


----------



## raiderman (May 28, 2010)

this jus one of those things yu have to chance on,and trust others experience,and if yure still paranoid i'd gro tomatoes instead.lol.


----------



## S1C (May 28, 2010)

Everyone is paranoid but I just don't trust people to not take my money and not send my shit. Bein busted really isn't my issue because frankly the cops wouldn't fuck with us potheads if they didn't have to. If there are cops that enjoy busting bud smokers and growers, FUCK THEM haha


----------



## mmg123 (May 29, 2010)

nice buds. looks really good man. your the first person i seen on this site that gots there shit together. keep it growing man


----------



## stoneymontana (May 30, 2010)

long time no talk brother !! I was away for a while but i always keep checking on ya'll every once in a while. Anyways sucks to hear you got popped man. So things are good for you again i see tho. here is my latest greenhouse cheese and sensi seeds super skunk. they growing nice and big I havent started any newjournals just wanted to say hey bro !!


----------



## raiderman (May 30, 2010)

stoneymontana said:


> long time no talk brother !! I was away for a while but i always keep checking on ya'll every once in a while. Anyways sucks to hear you got popped man. So things are good for you again i see tho. here is my latest greenhouse cheese and sensi seeds super skunk. they growing nice and big I havent started any newjournals just wanted to say hey bro !!


wats up stoney,lol,yea i got fked,but i moved and got over it,and restarted,yure plants look ns.yu have yure stuff timed in well i see,had to ditch about 25 mangos , accidently fuckedem but they were small,lol,but saved 15 ns girls,4 godbud 3 purple kush,3grape krush,and attitude freebies.i have 30 purps and 10 more PK fems be here teusday or wed.and i'll start all of emi have 30 under 1000 and do the thers under another one runnin two together with one inlinbe fan for both ,5ft x 10 ft is the gro space and were 14 days in flowering on everything..the BC mango is one thriving ass plant,laves look plasic,,gonna see if my friend will loan me his camera till i get me a Nikon D3000.


----------



## raiderman (May 30, 2010)

mmg123 said:


> nice buds. looks really good man. your the first person i seen on this site that gots there shit together. keep it growing man


appreciate it bro, i learn from mistkes has helped me ,i thrive on perfect plants ,lol,,, i have a grapefruit thats 9 weex in and it is probably more sour than the og,shit i'm smokin now is pretty intense stuff,lol.


----------



## S1C (May 30, 2010)

I bet it does suck sometimes to have to pull some of your babies you fucked up. I'd be pissed if it happened to me, that's for sure.


----------



## raiderman (May 31, 2010)

i was watering a couple and i got in a hurry and watered too many,lol,which stalled,i havent done somethin that stupid in qite sometime since i germed 60 seeds once in some water that had algae in it and wasnt aware,only 4 came up then,gotta stay sharp even wen wasted.


----------



## S1C (May 31, 2010)

Now that's crazy as hell haha


----------



## raiderman (Jun 1, 2010)

but i have 31 girls thriving and goin. but out of the ones that had the algae in it out of 7 got 6 girls and transplanting to bigger containers,which i find a good number,but like i said out of the overwatered ones haf are thriving so not a total loss. i never seen so many girls like i have seen on the mango.out of 16 plants so far one male the res girls.


----------



## stoneymontana (Jun 1, 2010)

SOUNDS GOOD BRO I GOT ABOUT 20 RIGHT NOW. i RECENTLY MOVED UP HERE TO MICHIGAN AND GOT MY MED CARD SO i WILL PROBABLY START A NEW JOURNAL NEXT GROW. IT SURE IS NICE BEING LEGAL I have 4 patients not including myself so i can have 60 in the ground starting next grow but that much is unnecesary at this point. next grow is strawberry d lite (nycd x strawberry cough) and blue cheese should be fun ttyl bro


----------



## raiderman (Jun 1, 2010)

my strawberry coughs were heavenly,sour as sour can get,lol, def. start a journal and stay connected..30 purps and 15 purple kush came in today, started all 30 already,wats cool i ordered a 10 pac of purple kush fems and sent me 15. i always get beautiful plants from them. my mangos are growing super fas under the 1000,lol,all 31, i'll do the 30 under my 600 and place in 5 inch containers till sex determined seeing i flower from seed, then will put the girls in my sqare 2 gallon containers.i have grapefruit thats 10 weex in , fat and dripping,real sour stuff ,some real incredible plant.rdr.


----------



## S1C (Jun 3, 2010)

That's baller, I will flowering my first plant next Tuesday. That's going to be fun, I'm more excited than a fat kid in a candy store hahaha


----------



## raiderman (Jun 3, 2010)

2 days germing in soil and thier breaking ground.i hava 100% sure soil germing mix.i have found also that fox farms light warrior is the shit.dont even have to bury the seeds in a dome on soil and theyll root.


----------



## stoneymontana (Jun 4, 2010)

fox Farm has pretty good stuff they are all I use and I get some decent results.... I always lower my ph to around 5 and then put them in the papertowel method it works 100% of the time even on stubborn seeds usually 2 days at the most.


raiderman said:


> 2 days germing in soil and thier breaking ground.i hava 100% sure soil germing mix.i have found also that fox farms light warrior is the shit.dont even have to bury the seeds in a dome on soil and theyll root.


----------



## S1C (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a germ humidity dome that I use to germinate the seeds. I just buy some rockwool pellets and bam everything is germinated hahaha


----------



## raiderman (Jun 6, 2010)

yea i use domes also.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2010)

nice to see your back on radermang.....
heres the truth about og my favorite strain...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xZhJW4jlMQ


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> nice to see your back on radermang.....
> heres the truth about og my favorite strain...lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xZhJW4jlMQ


 Damn watching that video really tells you alot about every kush.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2010)

wats up guys , i'm doin ok,got these purple kush fems and my og 18 ,ww, and godbud goin strong.gonna be alot of bud.the og 18 are the smaller ones,theyll stretch with in a week or two.thay are youger .i'm transplanting as girls are evident currently on the godbud and ww.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2010)

looking great raider long time no see


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 10, 2010)

some nice growth there RM. cant wait to see some sticky buds...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

easy there Raider! wondered where youd got to, things look well under control again! where da sticky purple donkey dicks at ?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 14, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking great raider long time no see


yu know how we rebel s deal with shit down hear,lol,, heres an update ,complimants of mcdonalds.......


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 14, 2010)

raiderman, plants looking good as all ways. How the hell you been?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for mcdonalds.+rep ladies are lovely.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 14, 2010)

not to bad ,, i'm committed to growin dank weed and layin around watchin dishnetwork in HD daily,lol..yure a good dude ,glad yu stop by.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 14, 2010)

Good to hear your doing all right. Its going to be 2 yrs before I can start back up but i will when this heat is off of me. Stay safe hoss.


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 15, 2010)

raiderman said:


> wats up guys , i'm doin ok,got these purple kush fems and my og 18 ,ww, and godbud goin strong.gonna be alot of bud.the og 18 are the smaller ones,theyll stretch with in a week or two.thay are youger .i'm transplanting as girls are evident currently on the godbud and ww.


hwy raider how ya been ? its been a min. lookin nice bro . beeen away at speedyseeds forum. nice place like this but smaller. it cool. any way glad to see ya still out and growin my friend


----------



## just blazed (Aug 15, 2010)

hey raiderman, this is my first post on riu and I registered because of this thread because it was so informative. You really have your shit on lock. I have PC case that has a diameter of 18.6", height of 26.5" and a width of 8.1". Right now I am finishing 3 lowryder #2 autos which should be done within 2-3 weeks. After that I plan on putting a single RP OG kush 18 femmed into a 1 gal smart pot with FF ocean forest and perlite, and when it flowers I will put it into a 2 gal smart pot. My lights are 4 x 23watt 2700k for veg and 4 x 23 watt 6500k for flower. I plan on lst'ing the shit out of it with a scrog screen. My question is though, how long did the average OG take to flower, and finish?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2010)

just blazed said:


> hey raiderman, this is my first post on riu and I registered because of this thread because it was so informative. You really have your shit on lock. I have PC case that has a diameter of 18.6", height of 26.5" and a width of 8.1". Right now I am finishing 3 lowryder #2 autos which should be done within 2-3 weeks. After that I plan on putting a single RP OG kush 18 femmed into a 1 gal smart pot with FF ocean forest and perlite, and when it flowers I will put it into a 2 gal smart pot. My lights are 4 x 23watt 2700k for veg and 4 x 23 watt 6500k for flower. I plan on lst'ing the shit out of it with a scrog screen. My question is though, how long did the average OG take to flower, and finish?


..wats up bro..thanx for stoppin by..yea most of mine took 56 to 70.days ..all mine doin great,my favorite strain bro..these purple kush fems are some magnificent strains that BCSeedking sponsored me to gro these yu see.i hope i can give them some justice my friends.i got the og18 from attitude. the godbud,pk,ww are from www.bcseedking.com .


----------



## just blazed (Aug 15, 2010)

what day did you begin flowering?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2010)

just blazed said:


> what day did you begin flowering?


the pk on the 25 of july...here they are updated ,roughly 25 days flower.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 20, 2010)

beautiful as ever


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah that purple kush look bomb.good shit raiderman...


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 20, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 20, 2010)

raiderman, you or any body herd any thing from dagambler lately?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2010)

coming along nicely Raider bro.


----------



## doowmd (Sep 8, 2010)

hey raider whats the best producing purp strain you've run? I read where you said bluemoonshine was your choice for 'best overall' i guess that includes amt.?


----------



## cdogg23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey raider im new to the scene. I love the raiders by the way socal. I have a question and or i am venting I just discovered my ww, nl, og #18 and 1 free rocklock started producing seed, today is week 7 flowering. All my girls had nice big buds on them except the rocklock real stringy found bananas on one bud removed it put back in the tent about a week ago then yesterday i went thru each plant and in the middle of the buds there were what i believe to be tiny little white seeds. So i cut them all down last night. I only found fat beans on the og 18 and tiny whites on all the rest. All my work and money for nothing. what should i do with the girls?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

blue moonshine kicked me to kingdom come sent my mind reeling.

seeded bud isnt the end of the world cdogg


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

cdogg23 said:


> Hey raider im new to the scene. I love the raiders by the way socal. I have a question and or i am venting I just discovered my ww, nl, og #18 and 1 free rocklock started producing seed, today is week 7 flowering. All my girls had nice big buds on them except the rocklock real stringy found bananas on one bud removed it put back in the tent about a week ago then yesterday i went thru each plant and in the middle of the buds there were what i believe to be tiny little white seeds. So i cut them all down last night. I only found fat beans on the og 18 and tiny whites on all the rest. All my work and money for nothing. what should i do with the girls?


get some tweezers , turn off the fans and pick them off.my warloch was stringy some but my motivation turn blue in the end,gd luk.


----------



## kushymike (Oct 22, 2010)

you makin any trim/scissor hash?? would love to see that


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

no i just bagged it all up,lol.


----------



## bust14u21 (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful cat, and im a dog person for sure


----------



## JoeCa1i (Mar 14, 2011)

Update?.........


----------



## raiderman (Mar 16, 2011)

here some kushberry ripening up.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 18, 2011)

your still working with reserva privada... og man ????
What else u got cookin up???


----------



## raiderman (Mar 18, 2011)

wats up bro,,,i'm finishing up these i'm gonna order 10 godbud fems and 10 purps fems plus the extras they always give me, and gro these 5 left over seeds from las gro.wat u doin these days?


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 18, 2011)

Uknow the usual ... still growin ...
godbud huh.... was thinking about godbud...
The local shop has a god bud x 707 headband goin around....
They said out of the 20 beens they popped from the cross only one plant produced dank and the rest was crap... i bet it wasnt that bad ...but seeds do tend to shot out some crazy phenos..... i usually grow what ever ...not really a mother keeper or pheno hunter....as long as its a good og ....

this is what it kinda looked like...thier pic


----------



## raiderman (Mar 18, 2011)

that some danky stanky stuff u got there bro,great job.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2012)

the lemon og came out perfect. from this old thread.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 21, 2012)

Lol, i knew i was subbed to your stuff raiderman.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2012)

3 yrs old ,lol.killer journal.


----------



## Jaza (Aug 21, 2012)

Dat kushberry looks delicious


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2012)

it was amazing og kush x blueberry.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2013)

Go to my new journal in my sig.have some BB,GDP,east coast purple diesel brewing,peace.


----------

